#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-08
<waltman> sudo necklace?
<Sadin> she ssaid on twitter she bought a sudo necklace and i saw a pic of one and its awesome!
<waltman> aha. waiting for it to load...
<Sadin> Its pretty cool i just bought a 5 pack of 11.04 release a Ubuntu lanyard and a sticker pack today :D
<waltman> I don't get it.
<waltman> "sudo S"?
<Sadin> just the fact that its Sudo :D
<pleia2> waltman: it has 4 sides ;)
<pleia2> S U D O
<pleia2> http://www.boutiqueacademia.com/products/Binary-SUDO.html is the product page
<waltman> aha!
<Sadin> :D
<Sadin> Anyone here get ubuntu certification/training from Canonical
<pleia2> I attended a sprint where we helped develop it, but I never took the course
<Sadin> ah ok i was just wondering cause id like to take it when i finish school
<pleia2> it covers the core basics, but honestly I'd say it's targeted to newer users who want to dive into ubuntu and get running
<pleia2> like sysadmins who are transitioning from windows
 * pleia2 plods off to make dinner
<Sadin> ah okay cool thanks
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?>
<JonathanD> good.
<SamuraiAlba> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/stormreaver/Ashnar/advanced
<SamuraiAlba> I'm back in WoW :O
<JonathanD> oh no :(
<SamuraiAlba> what?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: we'll miss you.
<SamuraiAlba> I've been playing for 2 weeks, and I still come here
<JonathanD> all in good time
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: did you see that Dunkin' D's now has k-cups?
<JonathanD> jedijf: at DD?
<JonathanD> or in the store?
<jedijf> JonathanD: saw a display at DD today
<InHisName> what is a 'k-cup' ?
<waltman> InHisName: It's one of those little plastic thingies the Keurig coffee makers use. They're twice the size of a creamer cup, but they're filled with coffee grounds.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I did, but they are absurdly expensive
<jedijf> nothin' worse than a cheap k-cupper
<InHisName> Must be a must have accessory for the addict.  My last (only) cup was 37 years ago.  Don't need a 2nd one yet.
<JonathanD> how expensive?
<ChinnoDog> DD cups are almost $1/cup
<JonathanD> thats high.
<JonathanD> normal price is nearer $.70
<ChinnoDog> ya. They can be found online for 50c/cup without too much problem. More than that if you like variety packs
<JonathanD> do you have a good source?
<ChinnoDog> My last purchase was from Alpine Valley Coffee. There are 11 different varieties in my k-cup spinner now
<JonathanD> 100 for $60
<ChinnoDog> Pretty good considering you get to choose flavors in packs of 8
<ChinnoDog> I mean 10..
<ChinnoDog> 10 packs x 10 cups = 100
<ChinnoDog> PennBot would know that if he were still alive.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: are you going to order a 100 pack?
<JonathanD> nice
<JonathanD> and yes, probably
<ChinnoDog> It works good for me because I only drink coffee 2-3 times per week and my cups stay fresh. I drink them very slowly now because I get coffee/tea at work when I am there.
<ChinnoDog> I like having the spinner with lots of flavors though in case I have visitors
<ChinnoDog> If there were Ubuntu k-cups I would buy them so I could make "a cup of ubuntu" like on the user descriptions in the Ubuntu forum.
<JonathanD> lets do it...
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I took over a cubicle.
<JonathanD> put the kuerig in it, and the kcups in the cabinets above the desk, with little baskets on the desk for creamer and stuff.
<ChinnoDog> "took over"?
<JonathanD> It wasn't in use.
<JonathanD> Now it's a coffee corner :p
<ChinnoDog> Are you going to take donations for your k-cups?
<ChinnoDog> That would be second best to having a k-cup vending machine
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: those who are aware of it have contributed to the supply.
<ChinnoDog> lol. Is it a secret?
<JonathanD> not really
<JonathanD> Not many come to my side of our office :P
<ChinnoDog> At my last job I had a mini fridge under my desk that I would occasionally stock with ice cream bites
<ChinnoDog> That was sort of a secret because everyone would eat them if they knew they existed
<ChinnoDog> My sound suddenly has static in it. How do I reset my sound?  I already ran sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<MutantTurkey> CChChgasdfas
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: weird.
<ChinnoDog> What the heck was that?
<MutantTurkey> what happened?
<jedijf> eyes have static too
<ChinnoDog> 13:14  MutantTurkey CChChgasdfas
<ChinnoDog> 13:14 -MutantTurkey  [~calvin@static.85-10-226-133.clients.your-server.de]  has quit [Quit: Lost terminal]
<MutantTurkey> terminal froze. Mac is terrible.
<MutantTurkey> but seriously, does the sound only start when you play something or activate the card?
<ChinnoDog> Yes
<MutantTurkey> I mean for me it happens when the card gets startered
<MutantTurkey> not all the time
<ChinnoDog> I was playing music fine before lunch, now soon as I play I hear static
<MutantTurkey> once alsa initializes the card i get static
<MutantTurkey> if nothing changed on the pc then maybe it's youre power sourcE?
<MutantTurkey> did you plug in say, a giant fission reactor, or a 100W Guitar amp?
<MutantTurkey> sometimes things on the same circuit cause noise.
<ChinnoDog> no, I didn't do anything except leave my workstation idle for an hour while I played a game and ate lunch
<MutantTurkey> I've been building a small studio in my basement, and that was my problem.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: well, no reboot or anything?
<MutantTurkey> did you try to reboot?
<ChinnoDog> not yet
<MutantTurkey> well that's step one I say.
<MutantTurkey> first kill pulse
<MutantTurkey> killall pulseaudio
<MutantTurkey> and close all apps using pulse, it might be some program acting odd
<ChinnoDog> that fixed it
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't killing pulse before restarting it
<MutantTurkey> it did? :D
<MutantTurkey> woot woot
<MutantTurkey> I just feel like i spend 9/10th of my time killing pulse, fixing jack and loading sound drivers...
<ChinnoDog> I'm not used to being able to kill entire subsystems like that
<MutantTurkey> well it's not terrible for it
<MutantTurkey> It's just a sound daemon
<MutantTurkey> some program -> pulse -> alsa -> output
<MutantTurkey> so if pulse cuts out, alsa just goes back to waiting for a program to control the sound
<ChinnoDog> I see. Alsa is the obfusication layer and pulse multiplexes access to it
<MutantTurkey> alsa is the hardware to software interface
<MutantTurkey> I have no idea what the hell pulse does :x
<MutantTurkey> other than igonore my blatant commands to use different default devices.
<MutantTurkey> all apps use my external sound interface, but flash dead up ignores it.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: rightclick in you tube or something flashy andf change flash settings there
<MutantTurkey> ok i'll try it out when I get back in the grove
<InHisName> MutantTurkey:   CChChgasdfas: command not found
<MutantTurkey> D: this terminal is freaking me  out
<MutantTurkey> I can't stand using macs.
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: you're on a mac now ?
<InHisName> I loaded snow leapord in virtual-box, but its so inefficient that it's just for sampling not using.
<InHisName> After 5 minutes or so, it just freezes up.
<InHisName> Since not supported, I have nowhere to complain to anyway.
<MutantTurkey> its terrible.
<MutantTurkey> I have this giant old G5 mac tower I have to use at my internship
<MutantTurkey> it's running a PPC processor so I am basically screwed for everything
<ChinnoDog> monday--
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-09
<InHisName> Shouldn't a PPC runing a unix environment be pretty decent ?
<InHisName> Or does Mac load up on bloatware too ?
<waltman> What version of osx are you running on it?
<waltman> apple switched to intel like 4 years ago.
<pleia2> ppc macs are so last decade
<waltman> indeed
<waltman> Speaking of last decade, I've been playing with blosxom :)
<waltman> here's my exciting blog so far -- http://www.mawode.com/cgi-bin/blosxom/index.test
<waltman> I should probably take a look at wordpress, too.
<pleia2> wordpress is less geeky
<waltman> It's also had some development done on it in the past 6 years.
<waltman> which doesn't necessarily bother me, except half the plugins I've tried to look at are dead links.
<waltman> I get the impression that WordPress is the 800 lb gorilla of blogging software these days.
<pleia2> pretty much
<waltman> Can you pretty much just apt-get the package, pick a theme, and start blogging?
<pleia2> eh, you could but my faith in the security of the .deb isn't exactly high
<pleia2> they patch it, but it feels like wordpress vulnerabilities come out faster than the debs do
<waltman> See, that's a plus for blosxom. If no one's found any bugs since 2004, there's a good chance it's solid. Also, there's no percentage in hackers even bothering with it.
<pleia2> indeed :)
<InHisName> Morning, JonathanD and any others already awake.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: are you officially our glorious leader now?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: Is school still on target for you?
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: if he isn't then we have no leader
<rmg51> unless you care to step up =-O
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i have yet to receive any info, but i suppose....
<jedijf> i guess, if i have time tonight i will email freelancer and ask what's up
<SamuraiAlba> School still on target.  Going to go to Cumberland County College, tho.  Rebecca kicked me out and I was forced to move back to my grandmothers.
<InHisName> Good that your plans are still happening and not dashed to smithereens.
<jedijf> quack
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.E251473.desc.HP-Envy-173-Notebook-8GB-RAM-15TB-HD-Bluray-1yr-McAfee
<n2diy_> When I setup this box, I was the only user, and selected Dvorak for the keyboard, now there are two other users, and I need to set the system default keyboard to Qwerty, but I don't know where the global setting is?
<jedijf> n2diy_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<jedijf> pleia2: is the TeamReports wiki thing still the way to go?
 * jedijf is reading up on team contact stuff
<pleia2> jedijf: unfortunately, yes
<pleia2> there has been discussion about creating a program to make team reports easier, but no devs to make it happen
<pleia2> jedijf: are you on loco-contacts list?
<pleia2> and I'm supposed to give you keys to the blog, I'll do that now (you'll receive an email with login details)
<jedijf> pleia2: not yet, i have not received anything from brett, so i am going through the docs
<jedijf> pleia2: i think i have an account, i can post
<pleia2> oh ok
<jedijf> we can leave the mgt stuff the way it is until people step up to get involved
<jedijf> or not
<pleia2> k :)
<jedijf> i'm going with 'contact' it more aptly suits the job
 * pleia2 nods
<TheEvilPhoenix> *yawn*
<jedijf> pleia2: is that whole reporting thing so you can scrape and add to uwn
<jedijf> scrape being link to the current
<pleia2> we used to scrape, but we decided that was one of the insane, tedious things that makes the newsletter kill volunteers
<pleia2> but yeah
<jedijf> nightmare...i looked and then i was like, you need a team list and then...lol
<jedijf> and adoption for '11 seems weak
<pleia2> pennsylania is already auto-included in the report
<jedijf> yeah, i figured you added, wasn't gonna look until there was a current 'current' to report
<pleia2> so each month all you do is create PennsylvaniaTeam/TeamReports/11/August page that only has bulletpoints
<jedijf> already on it
<pleia2> it actually looks specifically by month
<jedijf> but stopped, cause irc is kinda non-event
<pleia2> you can include meetings
<jedijf> lame
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/July is the last cali one
<jedijf> only one month til an event
<jedijf> come out swinging
<pleia2> :)
<anduril> whats the event next month?
<jedijf> software freedom day
<jedijf> 3rd saturday, but global bugjam before that iirc
<pleia2> I feel bad for these londoners, but we burn the city when you *win games* you know, for the lols
<anduril> ah
 * pleia2 pats philly
<anduril> philly wins games? ;)
<pleia2> and it's such an event we need to have riots to celebrate :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> damn i missed the meeting regarding the change in loco leadership didnt i
<TheEvilPhoenix> </rage>
<waltman> pleia2: didn't they burn SF last year after the giants won?
<pleia2> only a little
<waltman> awww
<anduril> wahoo! rick rolled some people tonight. that feels gooood
<JonathanD> jedijf: I wonder if there is any potential going to local flea markets.
<JonathanD> Not the every weekend ones, but the local firehouse/church one
<jedijf> ubuntu recommends the computer shows; but today wherever people are gathered is probably good for us
<JonathanD> computer shows are good, of course.
<JonathanD> but small markets like that sare cheap and could be interesting.
<jedijf> i want to do qmart just for the lehigh fold, maybe do pre-event scouting and hookup with someone selling refurbed lappies and desktops
<JonathanD> that would work out well
<jedijf> then we have to do zerns
<JonathanD> I will gladly go to zenrs
<JonathanD> zerns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-10
<SamuraiAlba> New toy ordered!
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834200293
<rmg51> Morning Pa
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> oh, I see how it is
<rmg51> JonathanD: didn
<rmg51> dang
<rmg51> JonathanD:  didn't like the fact that I said morning before him so he kicked me out :P
<JonathanD> hah
<rmg51> got a better explanation?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> half the channel left along with you :P
<JonathanD> my aim isn't THAT bad.
<waltman> Morning
<rmg51> lies
<rmg51> off to work
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: k-cup update - sam's club 80 dd's for $40
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: So you can get them for average price there. Much better than at dd. Still not cheap.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: question is: if you get a ticket, will it hold?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: o glorious leader, when is our next meeting/event/party?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: sfd event current being planned for 3rd sat setp 17th a/with PACS and hive and the LoCo
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I wonder if there will be a sfd around here.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: global bugjam is 2nd - 4th September 2011
<jedijf> i am pre-disposed that weekend....i will try to post info for individuals...i have done myself in the past. it's fun
<pleia2> yeah, planning these things over holiday weekends, boo :)
<jedijf> every firstweekendof every month is a holiday forme; grand daughter weekend
<jedijf> i have dolls to talk to
<jedijf> that weekend we are doing renaissance faire...this past weekend was pooh (boring)
<jedijf> i seemed to have been alana and arista (ariel's sisters) this weekend
<pleia2> ren faire weekend sounds fun
<jedijf> pleia2: i hope so! doesn't really matter, because I enjoy it
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> turkey_legs++
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> turkey_legs++
<pleia2> omnomnom
<JonathanD> food++
<pleia2> JonathanD: did you see my keynote on the youtube?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> It seems you forgot to clip me out of it :P
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I don't know how to edit videos!
<JonathanD> pleia2: we may have a venue for next year already...
<JonathanD> I'm contacting them now.
<pleia2> yay!
<JonathanD> it's a hackerspace in allentown.
<pleia2> does it have AC?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<pleia2> :)
<JonathanD> and room for 300ish, apparently.
<JonathanD> theres a bus from 30th to allentown, takes 2 hours.
<pleia2> heh
<JonathanD> not terrible, relative to most busses.
<JonathanD> meh
<JonathanD> still hungry :/
<waltman> Allentown's just an hour's drive for me, so I'd drive.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<Sadin> can anyone tell me how to completely erase a package from ubuntu i need to reinstall my LAMP server but sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ doesnt erase the files just idsables the program
<anduril> apt-get --purge remove *package*
<Sadin> thanks i hope that works :(
<anduril> oops remove is redundent there
<Sadin> anduril i got this in return
<Sadin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sadin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<anduril> do you have synaptic or software center open?
<Sadin> no :/
<Sadin> maybe i need a restart?
<anduril> you could but the only thing that'd put a lock on that is a terminal apt-get/aptitude process, synaptic, or software center
<Sadin> hmmm
<Sadin> brb ima restart
<ChinnoDog> I think I'm with Linus on this whole desktop thing. How do I switch to xfce?
<ChinnoDog> There must be a metapackage that will do the job for me
<jedijf>  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jedijf> that's the whole ubu she-bang; even though i prefer xfce4 solo
<ChinnoDog> What do you mean?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you just do the -desktop
<pleia2> xubuntu-desktop installs the default apps for xubuntu (gnumeric, gimp, etc) and customizations the xubuntu team made to the desktop (layout, backgrounds, etc), xfce4 just installs plain xfce that you can select from the login menu
 * pleia2 uses xubuntu-desktop
<ChinnoDog> I'll install the whole thing
<jedijf> sudo aptitude show xubuntu-desktop
<ChinnoDog> Oh. It installs web browsers and... stuff
<jedijf> she-bang
<jedijf> it's gnome'ish in an xfce way
<jedijf> that help?
<ChinnoDog> I don't want all that crap but.. oh well
 * ChinnoDog installs everything
<jedijf> you'll appreciate the integration
<jedijf> how's that for a marketing spin?
 * ChinnoDog joins the Unity hate club
<ChinnoDog> boo. lol. I've heard it all before
 * anduril huggles his mint xfce install
<jedijf> actually, unity is /just/ the distro default, the beauty of Linux is all the options and the choices, and this unfounded dislike of Unity is at least reminding, or showing people that
<rmg51> does anyone like Unity?
<jedijf> i do
<pleia2> jedijf: +1
<jedijf> see above
<ChinnoDog> Does anyone else like Unity?
<anduril> *crickets*
<pleia2> yes, lots of people like it
<pleia2> (don't ask me though, I never even liked Gnome :P)
<pleia2> it'll have more polish with 11.10, so I think that will help with some of the growing pains
<rmg51> Teddy seems to like garden Gnomes :-D
<ChinnoDog> All of my goodies are hidden
<jedijf> actually, i hope they don't improve it, the wm de choice of linux is great
<ChinnoDog> I want to see stuff
<rmg51> I want to use stuff
<ChinnoDog> I don't like searching for everything
<rmg51> I have apps that use the gnome top panel
<rmg51> they don't work with Unity
<jedijf> dropbox does, so the devs will catchup
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I'm going to disagree on your above statement. It is great that you can modify linux as you like, but it is also very helpful to have a default mainstream configuration usable by all so that we can concentrate our efforts on a few things that need improvement at any given time instead of everyone being different
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu are all mainstream;lubuntu now too i believe, so until you try them all, reserve that comment
<jedijf> again, we give you *more* than juse exploere.exe
<ChinnoDog> Anything that is not Ubuntu is not mainstream, it is variation
<jedijf> explorer
<jedijf> wrong
<ChinnoDog> explorer.exe gets the job done and there are lots of enhancements. People build on it instead of trying to replace it (most of the time)
<jedijf> they are all mainstream and official despite their spellings
<jedijf> just different
<jedijf> again, not here to argue, but rather celebrate that we trust you, the user, with the options and the ability to find your own solution
<jedijf> and its easy to try them all!
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you should try lubuntu
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to try them all, I just want to go to the best one and move on
<ChinnoDog> I have better things to do than try every program ever written
<rmg51> but which is "the best one?"
<jedijf> exactly
<ChinnoDog> idk. There are people to figure that out that aren't me. Given how many people dislike Unity it must not be the best one.
<anduril> whichever lets you get your work done the way you need it done
<jedijf> my best, may be ChinnoDog's worse
<rmg51> for now I'll stay with Gnome
<jedijf> i think the overall numbers, based on adoption disagree
<jedijf> but then again, since we are open, that's only an adoption starting point
<ChinnoDog> A significant number of those adopters take whatever comes along. I don't think we can base the quality of the shell entirely on who is using it
<jedijf> ok, so we'll base it solely on ChinnoDog
<jedijf> feel better now?
<jedijf> linux is personal
<ChinnoDog> No, we base it on the opinions of people who are doing the most actual work with it
<jedijf> make it your own
<ChinnoDog> which isn't me
<pleia2> what is "actual work"?
<pleia2> the internet thinks linus uses fedora with xfce, maybe you go with that
<pleia2> but you're really being silly :)
<rmg51> I'm basing it on whether it works or not
<rmg51> I have two laptops that won't run Unity
<pleia2> people tell me that iphones are easy to use but every time I touch one I manage to wedge it into some kind of strange state, it really is all about personal preference
 * pleia2 doesn't touch iphones anymore
<JonathanD> So.
<JonathanD> I do believe we're going to arrange an allentown geeknic prior to this winter.
<pleia2> hrm, where is jthan
<pleia2> he is near allentown
<jedijf> i don't like allentown; i like the old gnome
<jedijf> oh, combined discussions
<pleia2> hahaha
<jedijf> same logic
<pleia2> jedijf: clearly you should just go to the Best city
<pleia2> I suggest San Francisco
<jedijf> can i get all of my work done?
<pleia2> I can
<rmg51> geeknic road trip :-D
<JonathanD> we need a bus.
<anduril> harrisburg tops SanFran. We have an incinerator we cant pay for :-p
<JonathanD> Anyone from the city willing to carpool people to an allentown geeknic?
<rmg51> what happened to the Bridgeport one?
<JonathanD> thats still happening.
<JonathanD> rmg51: we sort of need to pick a date though.
<JonathanD> Crissi is supposed to get a list of dates and cost from the township
<rmg51> I'm good most any Sat up till the 3rd Sat in Sept
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-11
<JonathanD> pleia2: is there no ubuntu IL?
<pleia2> JonathanD: there is, but ubuntu chicago sorta overshadows them
<JonathanD> oh, didn't realize there was something seperate
<JonathanD> are they on irc?
<pleia2> #ubuntu-chicago
<pleia2> there aren't usually city teams, but chicago is super old so they were grandfathered in
<Sadin> :/ my empathy messenger doesnt show the list of people in the current irc room
<JonathanD> night.
<Sadin> night JonathanD
<JonathanD> night Sadin
<Sadin> Im having so much trouble with my phpmyadmin
<Sadin> :/
<InHisName> Good Morning!
<InHisName> Wow! its after 6, are all the early birds sleeping in ?
<rmg51> no, just JonathanD :-/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 'bout time =-O
<JonathanD> heh :P
<JonathanD> I had stuff to do :p
<rmg51> one of them is being the first to say morning in this channel
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> Sadin: what kind of trouble.67
<Sadin> JonathanD it wont let me login to phpmyadmin cause i need a password but i never gave MySQL one when i installed it
<JonathanD> there might not be one
<JonathanD> Sadin: try from the shell
<JonathanD> mysql -u root
<jedijf> almost bought the kid's woot
<jedijf> to carry in the van in the event of aprojectoremergency
<jedijf> insert spaces
<JonathanD> it's rather nice.
<jedijf> ok, that /made/ me buy it
<JonathanD> jedijf: so, coming over for movie night then?
<jedijf> i was thinking giant unity desktops at ubu hours
<jedijf> with subliminal 'you will like' widgets
<InHisName> jedijf: you bought the playtime proj ?
<JonathanD> I should get 3.
<JonathanD> For fosscon.
<JonathanD> But that would be all my current fosscon monies.
<InHisName> Native res is WVGA - 854 x 480
<JonathanD> Thats suitable for presentations, I think.
<InHisName> Probably better for small groups.  3-5 crowded close to screen.
<JonathanD> depends on the brightness more than anything.
<InHisName> The reg woot was more intriguing than the kids one.   With lack of job, still not buying.
<SamuraiAlba> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
<SamuraiAlba> UPS arrived this mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> HP DV6-6170US!
<InHisName> A squeeling piggy?   It's just a laptop for cryin' out loud.  Oh, that's right you did cry out loud.
<InHisName> That toy is nearly 1K buck.
<InHisName>   Lotta moola for struggling student.
<InHisName> Is all that oomph required for any of your classes ?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> Pyrit app for linux security class
<InHisName> That's a pretty pricy class demand.
<SamuraiAlba> Radeon 4200 wont run it
<SamuraiAlba> Radeon 6670?  *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE**SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
<SamuraiAlba> I is in good moods
<SamuraiAlba> Despite being dumped and kicked out the other day
<SamuraiAlba> ait... I'm bipolar, too!
<SamuraiAlba> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
<ChinnoDog> Why did she kick you out?
<SamuraiAlba> She is a bit... addled
<SamuraiAlba> she had a MAJOR concussion in Jan and has been wonky since, personality ise
<SamuraiAlba> She had a grand mal seizure in Jan at walmart, and smashed her left ocular orbit into a shelf and fractured it
<SamuraiAlba> I think she cause pre frontal lobe damage
<SamuraiAlba> she's been an emotional and psychological roller coaster ride operator since
<SamuraiAlba> she'll come aroun :)
<SamuraiAlba> brb coffee run
<SamuraiAlba> back
<teddy-dbear> forward
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I miss my mouse
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-12
<anduril> and happy ham to none
<Sadin> ugh i always forget what the command is to give myself access to a directory like read and write permissions
<SamuraiAlba> Happy ham to all, too!
<ChinnoDog> This channel makes me hungry
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had some canadian bacon
 * InHisName is sleepy
<SamuraiAlba> me too
<SamuraiAlba> been playing all day with new lappy
<SamuraiAlba> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
<InHisName> youuuuuu are gettttting sleeeeepy, SamuraiAlbaaaaaaaaaa
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I should go to the next plug or chug...
<SamuraiAlba> this laptop roxxorz boxxorz
<SamuraiAlba> nighty
<JonathanD> morning!
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi there sleepyhead.
<JonathanD> sup rmg51?
<rmg51> at the moment just me
<JonathanD> and me.
<rmg51> just setting the morning paper
<InHisName> Howdy JonathanD and rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and some happy ham, too!
<JonathanD> If you were at fosscon: http://bit.ly/fosscon2011survey
<pleia2> JonathanD: you should say how many pages it is
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<jedijf> pleia2: just ate at zombie
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> andrew: can we say how many pages it is?
<andrew> JonathanD: done
 * ChinnoDog slaps SamuraiAlba around a bit with a large cube steak
<SamuraiAlba> cube steak!  WOOWOO!
<InHisName> Ohhhooo we doing steak shapes ?    triangle steak (T-bone), round, and square burgers
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> anyone around?
<ssweeny> nobody here but us chickens
<SamuraiAlba> cluck cluck
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: cube steak is an actual cut of steak, not a shape
<ChinnoDog> Gotta know your cuts of meat if you are going to chat in here.
<jedijf> woot Your order for 1 Optoma PT100 DLP Playtime Projector on 08/11/2011 has been recently shipped via SMARTPOST.
<andrew> SMARTPOST? Sorry to hear that.
<andrew> Smartpost takes a week to do what Ground does in a day.
<jedijf> that's fast for woot; i'll take it
<jedijf> estimated the 18th delivery
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf, I has toys!
<SamuraiAlba> Know anyone interested in a Toshiba C655D-S5057 AMD 2.1ghz dually with 500gb drive, 4gb DDR3 and Radeon 4200 lappy?  $300
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-13
<Sadin> :( my ubuntu stuff didnt come yet i bought
<pleia2> it comes from europe, takes a while
<Sadin> i know my dad got a package says its for me and now im all disapointed cause it was car parts lol
<InHisName> @later tell samuraiAlba  I might be interested, especially if I got a job soon.   How many hours does the full charge battery last ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> other then us?
<rmg51> not much
<rmg51> getting ready to go shopping
<JonathanD> it's a bit early for that.
<rmg51> Acme opens at 6
<JonathanD> like I said :P
<JonathanD> I often grocery shop on fridays at 6:30
<JonathanD> because there is no one there.
<rmg51> the getting ready part can happen anytime
<rmg51> the going part has to wait till the right time
<rmg51> it's not too early
<rmg51> recheck the time
<JonathanD> it isn't now :p
<rmg51> it's 5:58
<JonathanD> what do you need from acme? :)
<JonathanD> I believe I'm getting a cold.
<rmg51> do you wannt the whole list?
<JonathanD> no
<rmg51> this is a whole weeks worth of stuff
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> Do you always shop at 6am on saturday?
<rmg51> this is the only day I go shopping
<JonathanD> I see sunlight.
<rmg51> if not Sat. then it would be a Sunday
<rmg51> the sky is getting lighter
<JonathanD> Yeah. I don't think I'll jog though.
<JonathanD> Not feeling great.
<JonathanD> Perhaps just a walk though. It seems nice outside.
<rmg51> nice and cool
<rmg51> 68 here
<JonathanD> nice
<JonathanD> I think I'll do that.
<rmg51> I think I'll nibble something then head out
<InHisName> morning to you 2
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> JonathanD: is ACME next door ?  Its almost time to be there.....
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<n2diy>  my box is really dragging, top shows Xorg using 85% of my CPU, ideas?
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'm not acmeing, only rmg51 is
<JonathanD> I'm an aldis guy myself.
<DJAshnar> Aldis ROXXORZ BOXXORZ
<JonathanD> DJAshnar: yes
<DJAshnar> Got a medion 12x12 graphics tablet from them for $35
<DJAshnar> Time to decide what to do with the lap.
<DJAshnar> Newegg.
<DJAshnar> 32" 720p $239.99 + tx free ship
<DJAshnar> I found my new monitor!
<DJAshnar> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE*
<Sadin> DJAshnar nice
<Sadin> im stuck with a NEC Multisync LCD1970nx.....
<Sadin> gawd i wish i wasnt 16 and had some money lol
<SamuraiAlba> Good baconz!
<Sadin> anyone help me possibly my background wont redraw in ubuntu when using multiple moniters :(
<SamuraiAlba> not sure.  Googling is no use
<SamuraiAlba> have ou tried #ubuntu?
<Sadin> i will
<Sadin> right now
<SamuraiAlba> asking there :)
<SamuraiAlba> I want to know the fix, since I will be using 2 32"ers
<Sadin> no one in the #ubuntu channel new how to fix my background redraw problem
<andrew> Ok, what's up with pleia2 and streetcars?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-14
<MutantTurkey> i figured out a pro tip for getting to a live cd situation to resize partitions without actually using a livecd/usb
<MutantTurkey> just download tinycore, mount the iso (10mb), copy their Bzimage and kernel file over and thats it. from grub you can boot using those two fils
<MutantTurkey> into a run in ram cd
<Sadin> anyone else on twitter :)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<andrew> Morning
<jrmy> so it's 4 in the morning or so anyone awake?
<jrmy> I haven't visited this channel in some time
<InHisName> so I missed the early birds - or was it late birds cause they may have all gone to sleep now ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<InHisName> Hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<InHisName> Not much, can't say sky today.  So much fell out of it during the night.
<JonathanD> indeed.
<JonathanD> woke me up
<InHisName> Izzat why you said good morning way back at 2am and seemed asleep at 6am ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> I opened the back door to see how flooded the yard was but could not see.
<JonathanD> InHisName: was this due to water pouring in the door
<JonathanD> ?
<InHisName> However I was tempted to sit out on the deck and just listen to the rain fall.  It was nice to listed to.
<InHisName> But we have no awning, so I chickened out.
<JonathanD> heh :p
<InHisName> JonathanD: there are two 5' x 1.5' grates in our back yard.  A large 'lake' forms covering both grates during heavy rains.
<JonathanD> I had some water in the basement.
<JonathanD> not feeling great this morning.
<InHisName> The edge has come up to almost 20' of the basement window opening.  Hurricane floyd, no power for sumps for 6 hours.
<JonathanD> we have unsheltered stairs that come to a basement door
<JonathanD> sometimes water comes in the door
<InHisName> 18" in basement came up from groove.  None from lake.
<InHisName> My raised floor computer room in basement uses 8"x2" lumber + 3/4plywood squares.
<InHisName> So there was about 9-10" IN the computer room during floyd.
<JonathanD> awesome.
<InHisName> My wife RE-built her french drains around the house further extending them.
<InHisName> Now floor hardly ever gets wet.
<InHisName> wake up for kids and readying for Church, c u l8tr
<JonathanD> later.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> rain kept me from going for a walk so I slept in :-/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> hihi!
<pleia2> I like street cars, I am collecting them
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<pleia2> 14:57:09 < andrew> Ok, what's up with pleia2 and streetcars?
<andrew> pleia2: do you have a big garage for all of them?
<pleia2> yes
<andrew> nice
<jedijf> pleia2: i am selling my father-in-law's hallmark collection- wanna do them instead?
<TheEvilPhoenix> *yawn*
<TheEvilPhoenix> greetings
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-06
<jedijf> rmg51: yes
<jedijf> was outside in the backyard until the storm
<rmg51> I just wanted to let you know you will have one friendly face on Sat.
<rmg51> looks like Teddy will be able to hang out with you at Fosscon
<jedijf> awesome
<jedijf> you can help refurbish some laptops
<jedijf> so can he
<rmg51> do you need anything?
<jedijf> i guess a couple of alt cd's - ubu - lubu - maybe xubu
<jedijf> i am gonna try to make some bootable usb sticks - bring an imaging machine
<rmg51> I have the iso for Ubuntu
<rmg51> and I can burn cd's as we need them
<rmg51> I'll bring some extra cd's
<jedijf> cool
<jedijf> we may get some laptops donated from ntr too
<rmg51> may have to change that to dvd's
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<JonathanD> We're on mars!
<rmg51> are you saying your a bot?
<JonathanD> Some parts of me may be, perhaps.
<rmg51> JonathanD: Teddy wants you to point out those parts to him on Sat.
<JonathanD> rmg51: those parts are on mars, though...
<rmg51> pictures will do
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<ssweeny> 'sup ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: what new in yinz neck of the woods?
<ChinnoDog> s/what/what's/
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not much, sorry to say. how about you?
<ChinnoDog> Not much. Creating more work for myself this morning.
<JonathanD> jedijf: Ubuntu Team should probably bring an LCD and keyboard/mouse, in case anyone brings a desktop looking for help? :)
<jedijf> yep
<rmg51> stupid power outage :P
<rmg51> running on battery and Clear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-07
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> Major toxic refinary fire in cali.
<JonathanD> Residents in Richmond, North Richmond and San Pablo
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning, teddies
<InHisName> Good mid morning everyone
<waltman> *yawn*
<andrew> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<JonathanD> hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone need servers? :O
<JonathanD> I just got mine fixed up last night. :)
<SamuraiAlba> I can get some dual quad core Xeons for $149.99
<JonathanD> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WchOC06RzdzHSkXk2ha19ENK6008M5t_pvjqwbVUk4w/edit fosscon public schedule, almost ready to send.
<bkerensa> I was wondering who is organizing the Ubuntu Village?
<pleia2> jedijf
<bkerensa> I would love to interview them for the Ubuntu US Teams blog
<jedijf> bkerensa: may have to wait until after the village - i have work stuff and the village itself to prepare for
<bkerensa> Indeed
<bkerensa> I will follow up afterwards
<jedijf> and i still need to find a witch doctor costume
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-08
<InHisName> Wont the ubuntu statanic edition do for a 'witch doctor', jedijf
<InHisName> or do you want more of a jungle man type costume ?
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> InHisName: jungle
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> JonathanD: when's fosscon?
<JonathanD> Saturday!
<JonathanD> Keynote at 9am.
<waltman> Wait, 9 *AM*?
<JonathanD> Yes, waltman
<waltman> Wow. That's early.
 * JonathanD checks his watch :)
<JonathanD> You seem to be awake ;)
 * waltman *yawns*
<waltman> breakfast &
<JonathanD> jedijf: are you bringing us breakfast treats? :)
<jedijf> JonathanD: lol, i almost forgot...just ordered 5dz bagel - danish - donuts
<jedijf> added some muffins and sticky buns too
<waltman> jedijf++
<jedijf> WHO'S GOT COFFEE?
<jedijf> for sat
<IdleOne> I don't know who sat is but I think they should get me a coffee
<IdleOne> Morning :-)
<JonathanD> jedijf: I do.
<JonathanD> I still have a good number of the red packs from last year.
<JonathanD> assuming they're still good.
<JonathanD> jedijf: do you know how to work these fancy large coffee pots?
<jedijf> JonathanD: nope that's the one from last year - i just drink ot
<jedijf> JonathanD: grainger is at this food show - got contact info
<jedijf> they want to check us out
<jedijf> us being fosscon
<pleia2> hm, is pennsylvania still there?
 * JonathanD looks around.
<JonathanD> pleia2: we might all be in the holodeck?
<JonathanD> Otherwise, yes.
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> having lots of routing issues between me and servers in philly, just making sure ;)
<JonathanD> pleia2: Incidentally, I keep getting an alert that one of our remote boxes is unreachable.
<pleia2> see, the internet is broken
<JonathanD> So maybe there is something going on.
 * pleia2 frowns at a traceroutes getting stuck in oakland
<pleia2> but it's also some philly<>philly issues too :)
 * ssweeny is having some weird selective dns issues too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-09
<InHisName> jedijf: For Witch Doctor, try this: http://www.amazon.com/Character-Costumes-Doctor-Premier-Costume/dp/B0038KHCR8
<InHisName> or http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/witch-doctor-costume/productinfo/31096/
<InHisName> same as amazon and many others: http://www.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com/adult-costumes/mens-costumes/horror/IC3051-mens-premier-witch-doctor.html
<InHisName> This one is only $64  -- http://www.wholesalehalloweencostumes.com/adult-costumes/mens-costumes/horror/IC3051-mens-premier-witch-doctor.html
<InHisName> wrong paste  -- try this one --> http://www.partycity.com/product/adult+witch+doctor+costume+elite+plus+size.do?from=Search&navSet=witch
<InHisName> jedijf: diy instructions --> http://www.ehow.com/how_7776799_make-witch-doctor-costume.html
<InHisName> Here is best "jungle" witch doctor yet: http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-voodoo-witch-doctor-costume-7.html
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<rmg51> Hi
<InHisName> Hmm, Randy left already.  Good Morning, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<waltman> Morning
<jthan> WOOOOO WAKE UP PENNSYLVaNIA
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<ChinnoDog> wake up and smell the manure
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: nuttin' like bike riding past a busy dairy farm for that great manure smell.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-10
<jthan> WOOOOO
<JonathanD> WHOOOO
<JonathanD> why are we WHOOOOing
<JonathanD> jthan: come to fosscon
<jthan> When?
<jthan> and where?
<JonathanD> Saturday!
<JonathanD> Philly
<jthan> Oh. Saturday is my grad party
<JonathanD> accesible to mass transit
<JonathanD> oh, well, crud :P
<JonathanD> You're missing out.
<JonathanD> My wife and I have been stuffing the info packets all night.
<jthan> Yeah. I know. :-/
<jthan> I want to go someday
<JonathanD> next time, jthan
<JonathanD> you should volunteer ;)
<jthan> I'll be in Colorado, possibly
<JonathanD> bah
<JonathanD> minor detail
<jthan> of course
<andrew> jthan: I'll be there! Isn't that reason enough?
<jthan> lol
<jthan> Enough to skip my graduation party?
<pleia2> jthan: I'll pick you up on my way from California (next year)
<jthan> YES!
<jthan> CAN WE GO TO PROM ?
<pleia2> hasn't that ship sailed?
<jthan> Ugh. Is that rejection?
<pleia2> :P
 * jthan goes to bed to sink into a three day depression 
<InHisName> jthan: don't let such trivialities upset you so.  Some day when you grow up and join the 'real' world, THEN you'll really begin to hit the big emotional roller coaster of life.
<jthan> If 18 isn't almost grown up.. idk.
<jthan> lol
<InHisName> Still under 30,  down hill doesn't start at all until after then.
<jthan> Lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> JonathanD: what are time ranges of fosscon?
<JonathanD> 9am (keynote) to 6
<InHisName> link?
<JonathanD> http://fosscon.org
<InHisName> So complicated, can barely remember to type it in.
<InHisName> Oh, its clickable, I can skip typing it in.
<andrew> Morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> hi Samuraialba, trying to unload more servers ?   Any hold 24Gigs mem or more ?
<teddy-dbear> Hi peoples
<teddy-dbear> see you all at Fosscon tomorrow
<Samuraialba> InHisName, I could look
<teddy-dbear> bye peoples
<JonathanD> ALL
<Samuraialba> ?
<ChinnoDog> yes JonathanD?
<Samuraialba> brb reboot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-11
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<JonathanD> jedijf: yo
<JonathanD> rmg51: hey.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<rmg51> getting ready to go shopping before heading down to Fosscon
<rmg51> also have to wait for the baby sitter
<JonathanD> rmg51: cool
<rmg51> shopping time
<InHisName> baby sitter ??   You have a baby needing sitting ?
<rmg51> InHisName: yes
<rmg51> she's 92
<rmg51> time to head out
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon
<Quadling> At FOSScon, having fun!
<teddy-dbear> hi peoples
<murphnj> Hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hi Samuraialba
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<JonathanD> awesome.
<Samuraialba> nice
<Samuraialba> I got my 120gb SSD into the lappy
<Samuraialba> now to get the adapter for the optical bay to put the 750 back in LOL
<pleia2> JonathanD: happy fosscon!
<Samuraialba> How is Fosscon?
<Samuraialba> wish I had a ride LOL
<Samuraialba> Anyone interestedin a Firbox X500 running M0n0?
<JonathanD> going good Samuraialba
<teddy-dbear> hi pleia2
<Samuraialba> Good to hear
<waltman> pleia2: We miss you here terribly. But even more so, we miss Stitch!
<pleia2> hehe, stitch
<Samuraialba> I can has nachos?
<teddy-dbear> yeah, I'm here all alone :'(
<teddy-dbear> time to pack up and go home
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-12
<CyberTails> Hello my Fine Folks
<InHisName> Y'all left FOSSCON and just went home to fall asleep ?  C'mon, it wasn't that tiring, was it ?
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey!
<JonathanD> How's teddy? Worn out?
<JonathanD> Did he ever get a hat?
<rmg51> Teddy is happy with his hat
<rmg51> still wearing it
<rmg51> Teddy can nap anywhere any time
<JonathanD> Wish I could ;)
<jedijf> hi Quadling welcome
<Quadling> hi
 * jedijf should have reminded everyon e to join launchpad too - JonathanD maybe we can in a followup email
<JonathanD> jedijf: theres going to be a survey email going out, add it to that.
<Quadling> makes sense
<Quadling> Fosscon was great, thanks to all who brought it about.
<jedijf> yeah, it's always great whenever we get together irl - wish more would realize that
<CyberTails> Hello my Ubuntu Friends
<JonathanD> hey CyberTails
<CyberTails> Hey Jonathan
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<CyberTails> hey, a hive76 member :)
<rmg51> and you scared him off CyberTails ;-)
<CyberTails> :(
<Samuraialba> lol
<Samuraialba> Just got done writing my commemorative/inspirational speech for class on Alan Turing
<rmg51> I just got done eating a bowl of cereal :-D
<Samuraialba> nice
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: got hte samsung galaxy S3 :-)
<MobileTurkey> it's pretty hot.
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: sweet - looks great
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<MobileTurkey> didnt see a way to root it easily yet
<MobileTurkey> so I don't have a tethering mechanism yet
<MobileTurkey> but 4g holy poop
<ChinnoDog> I have one too MobileTurkey
<ChinnoDog> But mine is on Sprint.
<MobileTurkey> sh
<MobileTurkey> i have at&t
<ChinnoDog> I don't have LTE coverage in this area yet but the phone is still pretty awesome.
<ChinnoDog> Sweeter42
<ChinnoDog> SSweeter42
<ChinnoDog> SSweeter42
<ChinnoDog> kl;kj;ljk;ljkl;jfdkjldasfdasfdasfdasfdasfSweeter42
<ChinnoDog> jkljk;ljfffSweeter42
<ChinnoDog> Sweeter42
<ChinnoDog> wtf
<ChinnoDog> time to change my password
<ChinnoDog> stupid Mint lock screen
<ChinnoDog> It showed the screen was locked but apparently sent my keystrokes to my terminal window
<ChinnoDog> luckily I only use that password on this workstation anymore.
<jedijf> yeah sure
<ChinnoDog> hehe jedijf
<ChinnoDog> Go ahead jedijf, hax my internet accounts
<jedijf> on it already
<ChinnoDog> oh crap. There is one other place
<jedijf> posting to facebook now
<ChinnoDog> gotta fix that
<ChinnoDog> ok that is fixed.
<ChinnoDog> haha jedijf
<ChinnoDog> fb kept telling me my account was being hacked so my fb password is now unique
<ChinnoDog> problem solved. Disabled lock screen.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-05
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> JonathanD: stop kicking me out :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Good Morning folks
<JonathanD> hiya
<scottrigby> hey guys
<JonathanD> Hi scottrigby
<scottrigby> :)
<JonathanD> Fancy meeting you here.
<scottrigby> lol indeed
<scottrigby> anyone know how to enable wireless connection on Lubuntu?
<jedijf> scottrigby: did you check drivers
<jedijf> scottrigby: additional drivers
<jedijf> scottrigby: wired - check additional drivers
<scottrigby> jedijf: how do i?
<scottrigby> oh. we should do this while wired?
<jedijf> scottrigby: as i said in the very beginning - do installs wired - just in case there is a driver issue
<scottrigby> jedijf: right ok
<jedijf> once wired, check preferences additional drivers
<jedijf> or just right click the radar looking thing on the bottom right
<scottrigby> the 'network manager'?
<scottrigby> or something else… we'll look once we get to a place where we can wire-in. At a cafe now
<scottrigby> once we do, what are we looking for when checking for additional drivers?
<jedijf> well if you right click network manager and don't see a wireless card - hopefully additional drivers will have one or we'll have to go deeper
<scottrigby> jedijf: ok cool thanks
 * scottrigby waves to dedi 
<scottrigby> jedijf: dedi is the person with the Lubuntu install - he's now wired at his place, around the corner from the cafe I'm at in Brooklyn
<scottrigby> dedi meet jedijf :)
<dedi> hey!
<dedi> so this is my driver Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<dedi> when i paste this into google i see a lot of common problems on lubuntu
<jedijf> dedi additional should cover it - broadcoms /were/ an issue
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jedijf> dedi: try additional drivers *first* before the info in that link
<jedijf> dedi: actually, type "sudo modprob b43"
<dedi> not found
<jedijf> dedi: ok - get wired and try preferred--> addtional drivers
<jedijf> additional
<jedijf> dedi if not, did you update after the install?
<jedijf> dedi: if not, type sudo apt-get update
<jedijf> and then check additional drivers again
<dedi> oh wow, did not update!
<jedijf> do that first - then check additional drivers - no go - type sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jedijf> and then check additional drivers again
<dedi> okay. check additional drivers?
<jedijf> yep
<dedi> how do i do that? :3
<jedijf> the star trek menu thing-->preferences->additional drivers
<jedijf> bottom left ^^
<TheLordOfTime> "star trek menu thing"
<TheLordOfTime> +1 for descriptions, jedijf
 * jedijf <-- linux plumber 
<dedi> i see no additional drivers option under preferences
<jedijf> look harder
<jedijf> that's where it was in 12.04 - let me check 13.04
<dedi> i have software still updating, maybe that is why?
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  i think they renamed it in 13.04
<TheLordOfTime> dedi:  it'd still show up either way, but let the updates finish
<dedi> ahh
<dedi> okay
<TheLordOfTime> i wish I had a 13.04 VM :/
<jedijf> dedi: yeah hopefully it will show when the updates are done
 * TheLordOfTime downloads the ISO
<jedijf> but now it's in software sources
<jedijf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY-LTqHfg64
<TheLordOfTime> ah that's what Dr_Willis just said in #ubuntu :)
<TheLordOfTime> <Dr_Willis> TheLordOfTime:  it got moved to a tab under 'software-sources'  in 12.10+ i think
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> seriously though i should have VMs for each release
<jedijf> haha - good luck with that
<jedijf> i run straight ubu mainly for support
<jedijf> dedi: other than the wireless, how are you enjoying Lubuntu so far?
<dedi> loving audacious :)
<dedi> i was just traveling in asia and europe with no computer but a 1 TB hardrive, picked up about 80,000 sounds around the world and audacious is a nice music player for it!
<dedi> i haven't gotten to explore much else without internet, i'm going to be using a lot of online tutorials for learning code
<waltman> that's a lot of sounds!
<dedi> yeah 23,000 hours
<dedi> i picked up about 60,000 from "the dumpster" which was a mass storage space for a squat i was living in berlin; it was connected throughout the house through LAN and everyone could easily upload anything they wanted to it
<waltman> wait, so you were traveling with *just* a harddrive?
<dedi> yes hehe
<dedi> hold up resstarting!
<jedijf> kernel in that update
<dedi_> hey jedijf i just upated everything, still do not see additional drivers, or software sources under preferences
<dedi_> is it software and updates?
<jedijf> dedi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY-LTqHfg64
<dedi> i got it done!
<scottrigby> dedi: woo!
<dedi> thanks for all your help :)
<scottrigby> jedijf++
 * scottrigby throws sparkling rainbow confetti
<scottrigby> with both hands
<scottrigby> excessively
<dedi> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<dedi> finalllyyyyyy
<jedijf> dedi: so it was in additional - once we found additional
<jedijf> ?
<dedi> not so sure, wasn't able to find additional, when i was waiting for a response i did some forum digging and tried it out
<jedijf> apparently it's a tab in Software Sources - probably under System
<KyleYankan> Have you guys seen any leap motion projets for *nix yet? I got the APK working, but I don't see many (read: any) projects out there for it
<JonathanD> make a motion  controller for pizzaparty.pl
<KyleYankan> pizzaparty.pl?
<KyleYankan> ... *google*
<KyleYankan> I'm getting a polish music club restaurant.
<JonathanD> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=793560
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: command line pizza ordering for linux
<JonathanD> https://github.com/coryarcangel/Pizza-Party-0.1.b
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: build a picture of a pizza on wall, with each slice a different type, then you can point and select the pizza type
<KyleYankan> hehe
<KyleYankan> I like it.
<waltman> Why do we not have in-house 3d pizza printing yet?
<KyleYankan> requires Toppings::Pepperoni
<KyleYankan> waltman: I think if we did, those people wouldn't share. They'd just dissapear and keep that power secret
<KyleYankan> At least I would. You'd only know from the steady order of ever-increasing chair sizes
<waltman> From what I hear of the current state of the tech, it would break down and clog often enough to prevent serious weight gain :)
<KyleYankan> heh.
 * waltman *grrs* at matlab
<KyleYankan> We'd need to work on our cheese to pepperoni cohesion rate. Adjsut the temperature to correleate to the printing time, so it's cooked by time printing is done
<KyleYankan> Now I have to go make Pico de Gallo the old fashioned way - by hand
<waltman> Is it too much to expect the convhull() function to say which exceptions it might throw? Yes, yew it is.
<waltman> yes
<waltman> like an ANIMAL
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-06
<scottrigby> dedi: so
<scottrigby> as a non-ubuntu-os user, i was just looking at the docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<scottrigby> ah. Sudo :)
<scottrigby> reboooot
<KyleYankan> scottrigby: "sudo !!" is a great bash command. !! repeats your last command.
<scottrigby> KyleYankan: bang bang FTW!
<scottrigby> yea
<scottrigby> i just am unfamiliar with ubuntu OS (use ubuntu servers a lot)
<scottrigby> JonathanD: so… IRSSI is in the terminal?
<jedijf> where are the winners play
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  i typically only run the other releases to test nginx builds
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  for what I use the other releases for, i really only need to be able to test server packages
<TheLordOfTime> since that's where my focus lies
<TheLordOfTime> (responding to scrollbacks!)
<jedijf> scottrigby: terminal yes -
<scottrigby> lol that was the 'user friendly' suggestion
<jedijf> depends on the users you ask ;)
<scottrigby> what about automatic connection to a bouncer?
<jedijf> some do bouncer - most you know do screen+irssi
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<jedijf> general info ^^^
<scottrigby> cool
<scottrigby> i set up a bouncer for him a few mins ago… but it's loosing the connection after establishing… for some reason :p
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  which end is losing connection?
<TheLordOfTime> the bouncer to the IRC network, or the client to the bouncer?
<scottrigby> TheLordOfTime: good question :p how can we tell?
<TheLordOfTime> what bouncer software
<scottrigby> znc
<TheLordOfTime> what version
<TheLordOfTime> i ask because IT IS ENTIRELY RELEVANT
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> whoops caps
<KyleYankan> Caps made it funnier.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<scottrigby> haha yes i liked that
<KyleYankan> I imagined you SUDDENLY LOSING CONTROL.
 * scottrigby looking
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  when he connects to the bouncer does his IRC channels show up?
<scottrigby> ZNC 1.0-alpha1
<TheLordOfTime> ewwwwwwww
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  where'd you get that from
<scottrigby> :p
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  seriously though where'd you get that from
<TheLordOfTime> 1.0's already stable
<TheLordOfTime> it's in 12.04 and later last i checkede
 * TheLordOfTime double checks the archives
<TheLordOfTime> okay it's in raring, b ut its in quantal and precise backports...
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/znc
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  anyways, if *status says "You are not connected to IRC.  Use the 'connect' command to connect" or similar, then ZNC is disconnected from the IRC server (remote IRC network)
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  if your IRC client just keeps disconnecting from the ZNC you'd know because your IRC client would say "Disconnected (somemessage)"  and then probably try to reconnect
<TheLordOfTime> s/your/their/
<jthan> InHisName: I would be delighted to meet up at fosscon at some point
<jthan> jedijf: ^ you too.
<KyleYankan> jedijf is a fosscon fixture. You don't meet-up with him, you prepare for him.
<jthan> Lol
 * jthan is preparing 
<jthan> Whatever happened to IdleOne?
<jthan> Is he still in Canada?
<KyleYankan> Another soul lost to the great white north?
<jthan> I don't know if "lost" is the right word, but.. Yeah.
<jthan> ]]]]]
<jthan> oops
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> jthan: can't wait - but i think you'll be with bts most of the day!
<dedi> hello! trying to install drupal on linux 13.04... very new to linux, so ill need to start from scratch xD
<scottrigby> dedi: is the question "what is the best way to set up a web server on Lubuntu?"
<scottrigby> i don't know the answer unfortunately, but i think that's what you want to do
<KyleYankan> Hey dedi, how far along are you? So you have a Apache/MySQL/Perl/PHP installed already?
<jedijf> sudo tasksel - look for lamp
<scottrigby> hey guys so… the file ownership is mostly root:root on dedi's laptop. That doesn't seem right
<scottrigby> even in /var/www
<scottrigby> in there i would think we want www-data
<pleia2> that sounds right
<pleia2> why?
<pleia2> if it's world readable there is no reason to give access to www-data
<scottrigby> so apache can write to it?
<pleia2> you should restrict that as much as possible
<pleia2> give www-data access *only* to what it needs to write to
<pleia2> it's the most risky user on the whole box, choose permissions wisely
 * scottrigby nods
<scottrigby> pleia2: what group do you use when you do?
<pleia2> I keep /var/www the way it is, then give user access to the webserver files
<pleia2> so owned by dedi probably, then they don't need to use root to edit them
<scottrigby> right yeah. Like uploads directory etc
<scottrigby> oh you mean instead of www-data:www-data do something like deci:admin?
<pleia2> uploads directory probably needs to be writeable by www-data
<scottrigby> *dedi
<scottrigby> pleia2: ah i see
<pleia2> so uploads/ would be owned by www-data, index.html and /static-images may be owned by dedi
<scottrigby> so /var/www is root:root, the contents are dedi:SOME_GROUP  and the upload (in Drupal the public files directory) is www-data:www-data
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> I don't kow about drupal specifically, it may also need to write to some other stuff, the install docs should say so
<scottrigby> is there a good default group for www-data?
<pleia2> (some webserver docs tell you to chmod 777 everything, fortunately drupal is much more mature than that :))
<scottrigby> pleia2: yeah i know generally about that. Just not super familiar with a fresh local Lubuntu
<pleia2> could just www-data:www-data
<scottrigby> hahaha yeah. No 777
<scottrigby> pleia2: cool yeah.
<scottrigby> is there a good default group for the laptop owner (dedi as the admin system user)? like 'admin'?
<pleia2> the 'adm' group is good because it gives you access to most logs in /var/log
<pleia2> (no 'admin' by default)
<scottrigby> pleia2: awesome adm sounds perfect :)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: alex is coming to fosscon, you should too
<jedijf> and jthan
<wyattderp> Lets see names I know.
<wyattderp> bts3685, pleia2, Pici, jthan, JonathanD, MutantTurkey, jedijf, jackson, ChinnoDog(Who I met in person but he was more of a bunny at that point), paulproteus, teddy-dbear (who's bear punched me in the face once)
<jedijf> actually, teddy /is/ the bear
 * wyattderp pokes teddy-dbear o.O "really"
<teddy-dbear> really
<teddy-dbear> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6287.JPG.html
<teddy-dbear> does that help? ^
<wyattderp> Yes, quite a bit.... o.O now I know to avoid poking the bear.
<wyattderp> Or I'll be eaten..
<wyattderp> Again o.O
<wyattderp> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20091031-1/img_4243.jpg.html  -- I'm the derpy one in the cape.
<teddy-dbear> thought so
<wyattderp> Yeah xD - longtime no see.
<KyleYankan> wyattderp: did you move away from the area?
<JonathanD> suddenly I'm seeing wyattderp everywhere.
<teddy-dbear> and I didn't poke you in the face
<teddy-dbear> I stabbed you
<wyattderp> KyleYankan, Nope -- I am still in pottstown area... Moved from my first house to  Stowe due to eviction and other such crap of life.
<wyattderp> teddy-dbear, Worse...
<wyattderp> Why!!!
<teddy-dbear> why not?
<teddy-dbear> I had a sword
<teddy-dbear> you were there
<wyattderp> Bears are not suppoed to be killers! Only Fluffy and stuff..
<teddy-dbear> think again :-D
<rmg51> time to go
<rmg51> say goodbye to the bear
<wyattderp> teddy-dbear, I'll remember this... o.o
<teddy-dbear> bye
<wyattderp> Is is dbear going to FOSS as well?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-07
<CyberTails> Hey, anyone on?
<pleia2> evening
<CyberTails> Do you guys need me to bring my external CD Burner with me for the installfest this weekend at FOSSCon?
<TheLordOfTime> i wish i could get to FOSSCon
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<TheLordOfTime> E: No Money
<TheLordOfTime> so i can't get there :/
<TheLordOfTime> and I'd bring a few LiveUSBs and LiveCDs to help with the installfest :/
<CyberTails> No Fare Money or no ticket money?
<TheLordOfTime> no money period
<CyberTails> Oh, for Tickets, there IS a free option]
<TheLordOfTime> can't get money for a train to Philadelphia from here...
<CyberTails> as for fares, I can't help you there
<TheLordOfTime> can't get money for gas to drive there...
<TheLordOfTime> can't get money for a hotel...
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm stuck at "THIS SUCKS!"
<CyberTails> I'm sorry then
<TheLordOfTime> oh, and can't get toll for the turnpike either
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<TheLordOfTime> toll money*
 * TheLordOfTime is in Pittsburgh, so a trip to Philly is not *hard* if he had money
<pleia2> CyberTails: jedijf is the one to talk to about about the external cd burner
<pleia2> (or you can ask on the mailing list, he'll reply there too :))
<pleia2> (ah, you found #fosscon)
<CyberTails> yeah, I do
<CyberTails> did*
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> JonathanD: stop that!
<JonathanD> ok
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<KyleYankan> Morn
<jedijf> Hello.
<jedijf> Would you guys be able to assist me on installing MS Office/Windows on IBM Thinkpad T60 laptop which already operates on Ubuntu 12.04 OS?
<jedijf> Many thanks.
<jedijf> PS - I'm already registered and looking forward to the event.
<jedijf> from the forums ^^^
<jedijf> in the spirit of Ubuntu, I guess YES
<KyleYankan> Just tell them, to use etherpad.
<InHisName> Put in VirtualBox and install it there, jedijf
<scottrigby> sup everyone
<scottrigby> eww
<scottrigby> why not use libreoffice
<jedijf> InHisName: i was going to offer that first ;)
<JonathanD> rmg51: hey
<JonathanD> rmg51: whats the plan for sfd
<rmg51> show up before noon
<rmg51> give talk
<rmg51> I haven't heard from Don again
<jedijf> JonathanD: ^^^
<JonathanD> rmg51: hah, ok :)
<rmg51> we can talk more about it on Sat.
<dedi> hey- im having trouble logging in as root in my terminal! anyhelp?
<scottrigby> o i didn't know you can't su root by default in ubuntu :p https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KyleYankan> scottrigby: sudo -i
<KyleYankan> Should work.
<scottrigby> KyleYankan: so the thing dedi wants to do is create mysql databases
<KyleYankan> create them? Can't he just log in via mysql?
<KyleYankan> You don't need sudo for that, do you?
<dedi> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'xyz'
<scottrigby> KyleYankan: that's what threw me. He can login to mysql
<dedi> this is what i get when i log into mysql
<scottrigby> ^ and try to create a DB
<KyleYankan> You're not putting a username in :-P
<KyleYankan> Did you set a MySQL Username/password?
<TheLordOfTime> better question: do you have a username/password for it?  Unless you soet it up in which case root...
<TheLordOfTime> dedi:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> dedi:  read up, KyleYankan makes a good point :)
<TheLordOfTime> KyleYankan:  if he has no login for mysql though it won't help
<TheLordOfTime> (needs to have a login, whether it's root or something else)
<KyleYankan> I'm talking to him via pm TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> KyleYankan:  ah okay :0
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> KyleYankan:  kinda helps to know it went to PM :P
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to poking nginx and fixing a Critical priority bug on it
<KyleYankan> Sorry :-)
<KyleYankan> Didn't mean to sound rude/terse
<TheLordOfTime> no problem :)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> ... i need coffee
<KyleYankan> 2 please.
<dedi> yeah, still pretty much back to the same part, i remember setting up a user name and password during installing lamp, but the terminal doesn't seem to recognize
<dedi> i think i need to reset a username/password
<TheLordOfTime> dedi:  did you specify it with the mysql command?
<TheLordOfTime> because if it's unspecified it might not pass a username to the connection string
 * TheLordOfTime yawns... okay, seriously, coffee time
<dedi> facepalm
<dedi> got it now
<dedi> thanks
<scottrigby> yay ^_^
<scottrigby> KyleYankan++
<scottrigby> TheLordOfTime++
<scottrigby> dedi++
<dedi> pluses for everyone
<TheLordOfTime> universe++
<TheLordOfTime> erm...
<TheLordOfTime> universe-- actually
<TheLordOfTime> because reasons
<KyleYankan> nice, nice.
<KyleYankan> In the begining the universe was created.
<scottrigby> yeah it was `mysql -u root -p` and he could get in as root and make a db. Now dedi should be able to grant his user permissions to do so right?
<KyleYankan> Yeah
<scottrigby> TheLordOfTime: haha indeed. I wouldn't blame universe for fuckedupness on this planet, but … maybe who knows
<KyleYankan> http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/mysql_intro.html
<KyleYankan> dedi ^
<dedi> ^^
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  mhm
<TheLordOfTime> once he gets in as root user he can create other users with DB-specific permissions
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah `-u USER` is a wonderfully useful argument that is kinda needed :P
<scottrigby> right
<scottrigby> TheLordOfTime: since it's his laptop, no harm in adding his user `dedi` to an admin group right?
<scottrigby> so he doesn't have to log into mysql as root every time?
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  it's not internet facing, right?  That is to say, his laptop's mysql and http ports are locked to the outside, right?
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  as long as you're talking about creating a MySQL user for him ithere's no harm
<TheLordOfTime> his laptop user should laready be admin with sudo
<scottrigby> TheLordOfTime: it will not be internet facing no. but not sure the status of his ports. dedi just ran to get food but i can ask him to check ports when he gets back
<TheLordOfTime> yeah it wouldn't hurt to throw basic iptables rules on his system
<scottrigby> Anyone have a preferred method for creating virtual hosts in Lubuntu?
<scottrigby> other than adding to /etc/apache2/sites-available, enabling with sudo a2ensite, and restarting apache?
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  by not using apache in the first place :P
<TheLordOfTime> scottrigby:  you have to do a2ensite and create a sites-available file though
<TheLordOfTime> and either restart or reload the configs
<TheLordOfTime> but...
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<jedijf> nginx commercial
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i never said ANYTHING about nginx :P
<TheLordOfTime> BUT SINCE YOU MENTIONED IT, jedijf... :p
<TheLordOfTime> nginx > apache for most use cases
<scottrigby> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  who all will be running the installfest at FOSSCON?
<jedijf> rich0, dwfreed, rmg, teddy-d-bear, anyone else who wants to help
<jedijf> Fedora is sending a team
<jedijf> TheLordOfTime: ^^^
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  wish I were at FOSSCON then I'd be around with the Ubuntu people... :/
<TheLordOfTime> problem is i can't get there :/
<jedijf> TheLordOfTime: next year - always around this time - try to plan
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf:  it's not an issue of planning.
<jedijf> start walking early
<TheLordOfTime> my schedule's wide open
<TheLordOfTime> it's an issue of money.
 * TheLordOfTime has none to spare :/
<jedijf> start saving now for next year
<jedijf> the good thing is the event is free
<JonathanD> And the event is free because I never want our cost to be the reason someone can't go. I can't do anything about hotels, though.
<jedijf> you heard it here
<JonathanD> maybe we can open a fosstel
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> if we use the same location they can camp in Love park with the other campers
<jedijf> just don't skateboard
<jedijf> bathe in the fountain
<jedijf> you can ^^
<jedijf> we'll always do a continental breakfast because I never want hunger to be areason not to attend :)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> i was on vacation last week hence no *free* money
<TheLordOfTime> vacations are expensive
<TheLordOfTime> :/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-08
<jthan> wyattderp: Do you know my name? :-p
<wyattderp> jthan, I dont think so o.O
<jthan> It was on your list!
<jthan> Does andrew not even idle here anymore?
<jthan> WHAT IS HAPPENING?
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  been away for a while...?
<jthan> Yeah, kind of.
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<jthan> Actually yeah.
<jthan> To be honest, I don't know why I idle here.
<jthan> None of the "originals" that I met here are even here anymore, minus a few that are also in other channels. so.
<TheLordOfTime> I lurk here because men
<TheLordOfTime> meh*
<TheLordOfTime> the channel's usually  inactive 99% of the time so...
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> i'm usually in #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-bugs or some bitcoin channel more often than not.  or #ubuntuforums xD
<jthan> Yeah. It used to be just the opposite. Used to be able to come here at any given hour of the day and there was a lot of active conversation
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<jthan> *sigh* the good ol' days.
<jthan> I don't even use Ubuntu anymore. Such is my life.
<jthan> bts3685: MAKE KEJAVA COME BACK
<jthan> pleia2: and you can get andrew.
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  heh.  i still use Ubuntu primarily, mostly on servers, and since the last time I saw this channel active I've moved into specializing with bug triage.
<TheLordOfTime> (even more specifically, bug triage for nginx :P)
<jthan> Oh that's nifty. I'm a fan.
<jthan> And by "i'm a fan" I mean, I haven't tried nginx yet, but I have menat to.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> i do the triaging of ubuntu bugs for nginx
<TheLordOfTime> i also maintain their PPAs, but i'm a little behind
<TheLordOfTime> although I'm going to apply for upload rights for the nginx package here on Ubuntu at some point
<jthan> I wish I had more time to be active. There is so much I want to delve into and try.
<TheLordOfTime> ... maybe after this Critical SRU goes through
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  honestly, this is my "ubuntu activity" when i'm here
<TheLordOfTime> but i've been active less and less
<TheLordOfTime> (BUT STILL KICKING!)
<jthan> I think it counts :-p
<jthan> I used to hang out in #ubuntu offering a hand whenever possible.
<TheLordOfTime> i do support on Ask Ubuntu nowadays
<TheLordOfTime> occasional support in #ubuntu-server because nginx
<jthan> Ask Ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> http://askubuntu.com/
<jthan> Oh that's really cool.
<jthan> I want to contribute :-p
<TheLordOfTime> you can, it's free!
<TheLordOfTime> http://askubuntu.com/users/10616/thomas-w  <-- that's me
<jthan> I don't even have an install though, so most times checking into a solution is pretty difficult :-p
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  you can just help newbies then
<TheLordOfTime> with basics
<jthan> That's true. What languages are you proficient in?
<TheLordOfTime> "languages" as in...
<TheLordOfTime> spoken language or coding?
<jthan> Coding. Sorry.. was reading your bio. It made sense in my head.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> that's an old bio
<TheLordOfTime> use my LP information instead
<TheLordOfTime> http://launchpad.net/~teward
<jthan> You should fix the link in your bio then
<TheLordOfTime> "proficient" is a relative term, i'm by no means expert in each
<TheLordOfTime> yes i should
<TheLordOfTime> as i said, old bio
<TheLordOfTime> jthan:  and i've updated my bio a little now.
<TheLordOfTime> but... i don't keep that stuff up to date
<jthan> You go to Pitt?
<TheLordOfTime> nope, Penn State.
<TheLordOfTime> Penn State Harrisburg Campus if you want to be specific
<TheLordOfTime> but still Penn State
<jthan> Got it.
<jthan> I'm on the other side of the state, Hellertown... About 20 minutes East of Allentown.
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> yeah you're on the far other side of the state from me :P
<jthan> Yes, indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> I'm in Pittsburgh right now, but I go to school in Harrisburg
<jthan> Pittsburgh is a legit city.
<TheLordOfTime> you're kinda in prime position to go to FOSSCON though
<TheLordOfTime> :p
<TheLordOfTime> me, well...
<jthan> I go to school out in Boulder, CO.  About to head back next Thursday.
 * TheLordOfTime can't afford it at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> nice.
<jthan> :-/ Been there, done that.
<TheLordOfTime> i need to go to FOSSCON.. can't this year :/
<TheLordOfTime> because E: No Money.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<KyleYankan> TheLordOfTime: Too far away from fosscon?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> 0/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<InHisName> TheLordOfTime: try to check if someone else is leaving from Harrisburg for fosscon with empty seat in vehicle.  Check with JonathanD.  You might luck out with only $0 cost space to fosscon, if the driver wants to be generous.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> TheLordOfTime: you're only in hburg?
<InHisName> Hi JonathanD and everyone else
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<InHisName> Will fosscon doors be 'open' at 8:30, if I arrive that early ?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> We might still be doing some setup.
<JonathanD> (you can help :P)
<InHisName> I could help
<InHisName> Oh you said that
<jedijf> rmg51: how are we on cd's/dvd's?
<jedijf> i have sticks for usb installs - vm's to play with - can use sticks for that too
<rmg51> I just bought 25 dvds
<jedijf> nice
<jedijf> don't burn - we'll do onsite when we know what they want'
<rmg51> still have plenty of cds
<jedijf> sound like a plan?
<rmg51> it's what we did last year
<jedijf> can't remember yesterday, let alone last year
<rmg51> now all I have to do is get out of the apt early ebough
<jedijf> well, i mean you can get there whenever - i should be there by 8 to setup - pastry first then our stuff -
<jedijf> gonna defer to fedora and gentoo and let them setup if they're there
<jedijf> since they're supporting fest too
<jedijf> bbiab bid opening in 15 minutes in brick nj
 * wyattderp Is glaring at teddy-dbear "Darn knife weilding bear..."
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<wyattderp> o.O
<wyattderp> >,..,<
<teddy-dbear> I may have to dig out my sword for fosscon ;-)
<wyattderp> Oh so you will be there... o.O
<teddy-dbear> or my tommygun
<wyattderp> REMATCH BEAR! I'll bring my.... lighter.
<teddy-dbear> maybe my pitchfork
<wyattderp> Hmm... We will have to see...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-09
<CyberTails> Jeff: Are you awake?
<jedijf> cyberanger: yo
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> One more day!
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> 265 registrations.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I think today I bribe them with breakfast.
<JonathanD> "Today is the day: If you haven't registered yet, get to it. While we'll accept walkins, registering now is the only way to ensure you get yourself a bag, conference guide, and breakfast :)"
<JonathanD> I hate twitter.
<rmg51> stop using it :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<cyberanger> jedijf: hey jedijf what's up?
<jedijf> were you cyber /tail/ yesterday and asked me a question that i now cannot remember?
<jedijf> either way; 42 is the answer
<cyberanger> jedijf: no, could't have been
<cyberanger> moving to erie, 8hr drive turned into a 30 hour ordeal, wasn't online yesterday
<waltman> moving *to* erie? :)
<cyberanger> waltman: you read it right, millcreek, harborcreek, the area at least
<cyberanger> waltman: take it your that area
<waltman> cyberanger: No, it's more that the only Erieans I've ever met have been ex-pats.
<waltman> er, ex-Eriean.
<waltman> s
<cyberanger> yeah, that happens a bit, recession just sped that up for many
<waltman> It seems cold and snowy and remote and exactly the type of place most people want to move from. :)
<jedijf> erstazi: should still be Erian
<erstazi> Erie?
<jedijf> eriean
<waltman> But I've never actually been to Erie, so for all I know it's a lovely place.
<cyberanger> waltman: yeah, but two out of three ain't bad, I can think of more remote places
<erstazi> Erie isn't remote, to be techical (:
<erstazi> cyberanger: if you come, then we should meet up for some coffee (:
<waltman> it's close to Buffalo and Cleveland!
<cyberanger> eh, it's changed in 11 years, not better, nor worse
<erstazi> s/techical/technical/
<cyberanger> and pittsburgh
<waltman> "Erie: Only 2 hours from Buffalo, Cleveland and Pittsburgh!"
<erstazi> There are a lot of nice recreationals to be done as well
<cyberanger> an hour for buffalo, same for cleveland (or at least the burbs)
<cyberanger> pittsburgh is worse, 113 on avg
<waltman> I'm sure the lakefront must be really nice. Well, at least when it's not frozen. :)
<erstazi> Haha
<waltman> there's a park along the lake, right?
<cyberanger> presque isle
<erstazi> There is a very nice state park on a peninsula
<erstazi> Yep
<waltman> that little spit of land that Ridge made sure got onto the PA state quarter :)
<erstazi> And Allegheny National Forest is only 1.5 hours away
<erstazi> cyberanger: are you originally from Erie?
<cyberanger> erstazi: sorta been an 11 year exile, bayfront connector was wip, casino didn't exist
<erstazi> cyberanger: where did you live for those 11 years?
<cyberanger> it's a list, bouncing around, chattanooga, tn tops the list
<erstazi> That is a nice place there. A business colleague decided to move there for retirement (or I should say retreading)
<cyberanger> followed by fort richardson, ak and tullahoma, ta (arnold AFB)
<erstazi> cyberanger: were you in the Airforce? If so, what MOS?
<cyberanger> civilian, army would compare me to a 25u or 25p, but honestly the R&D at arnold and my willingness to just get the job done, no MOS fits perfectly
<erstazi> (:
<cyberanger> arnold had more civ. personel than airmen
<cyberanger> nature of the place, engineering & development, world's largest wind tunnel
<cyberanger> but hey, it involved linux
<cyberanger> :-)
<erstazi> Sounds fun. You delt with radio systems? That sounds fun
<erstazi> I was 11B for 6 years. (Knock knock, nothing there) HAHA
<cyberanger> waltman: it's bigger on a 1:1 scale, dunno what scale the quaters used
<cyberanger> run into a number of those, by job itself I don't know how much I did (those MOS can be abused some)
<cyberanger> in richardson I did microwave, KJ4JUY (till I get a local call)
<cyberanger> and might pitch in on fixing something
<erstazi> 11B == Infantry. I was young and dumb but I should have went 25u or 25p as that sounds more interesting (of course, now!).
<cyberanger> radio modems were involved in the jobs, mesh stuff, some old troposcatter still running since the 60's
<cyberanger> yeah, lightweight, you didn't say EOD or MI
<cyberanger> could've been worse
<erstazi> MI as in mech infantry? That's 11B as well. 11M was merged into 11B.
<erstazi> EOD is for those thrill seekers. HAHA.
<cyberanger> no, (Army) Military Intelligence
<erstazi> Hahaha
<cyberanger> yeah, forgot that merger
<cyberanger> or those with no desire to live
<cyberanger> know some that had that mindset, did their job and just betted the next device would do it's job
<erstazi> cyberanger: did you find work up here in Erie? My business is a linux shop as well. Servers mostly
<cyberanger> yeah, a downgrade for college sake, wal-mart, wouldn't mind doing some linux stuff still, just pulled some old strings for what could pay to learn
<cyberanger> pell grant only goes so far
<cyberanger> (don't get me wrong, walmart isn't all bad, just not built for retail myself, something about thinking too much)
<cyberanger> erstazi: if you need somebody a few hours or something, I can send a resume later (got it on the laptop, not the smartphone)
<cyberanger> erstazi: doing any embedded work, I hear ErieLUG died off, that suprised me
<cyberanger> bbiab, phone
<erstazi> cyberanger: sadly, yes about ErieLUG. I was going to the meetings but I think everyone was in the same situation as me. Everyone got busy. But I wouldn't mind getting that started back up. Just got to get motivated people prepared to host at least monthly meetings.
<erstazi> I think with colleges starting back up, we can get a good crew going but the problem will come with summer of lack of attendance
<cyberanger> back, transmission is shot, greyhound and EMTA for a few days then back to PGH to get it, sounds like moving
<erstazi> Dang. I had to rebuild my 46RE transmission. It was fun but at the same time a very big pain.
<cyberanger> phone call was just confirming it
<erstazi> What do you drive?
<cyberanger> kinda already expected it.....'88 ford f1500
<cyberanger> 5.8L V8, auto, not as nice as the straight 6 with a stick for this abuse
<erstazi> Honestly, check U-Pull sites. Very inexpensive route for getting a used transmission
<erstazi> I drive a Dodge Ram 1500 with 5.9L v8. I feel your pain
<cyberanger> would it be worth rebuilding the lug (I remember win. NT 4.0 at PSU last time)
<erstazi> Yep. I think a large group could come from PSU-Behrend, Mercyhurst, and Gannon
<cyberanger> that's one of the funny things come to think of it, no lan parties but active lugs in TN, despite two are propped up by college students and quiet down over the summer
<erstazi> Even Edinboro
<cyberanger> erie has an awesome lan party, or so I hear
<erstazi> Yeah, there is a crew that does that but I haven't been to LAN parties in over 13 years
<cyberanger> yeah, have thin ties to Edinboro, PSU myself, but I'm not CompSci, just makes it harder, not impossible
<cyberanger> till things settle down, best I can do is keep it in mind
<erstazi> I think a nice brochure printed out could then be passed to all the CS classes to garner interest
<cyberanger> yeah, and via some irc channels in PSU's case
<cyberanger> I know edinboro it'd be just as easy
<cyberanger> hard part is keeping topics going, one possibility is skip the topic formally, think lunch hang out and show and tell mixed together
<erstazi> Right, kind of a meeting of the minds?
<cyberanger> between that and an active mailing list, it starts to run itself, provided mailman stays running and a domain gets renewed
<cyberanger> yeah, I've seen both done, seen both fail too, no magic formula sadly
<CyberTails> Is Jeff active at the moment?
<jedijf> am i jeff
<jedijf>  answer to jeff
<jedijf> hooked on phonics
<jedijf> CyberTails: am i jeff?
<CyberTails> Yep, I was going to ask you if you needed anyone to bring any Equipment with them, like CD Burners for Installing Linux on?
<jedijf> anyone is welcome to bring anything/everything
<jedijf> whatever we don't bring will be what was needed - murphy's always in the house
<CyberTails> OK, because I Might bring my External CD Burner with me to FOSSCon with help with the Installfest :)
<cyberanger> I wish I could go, went to it three years ago at RIT
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-10
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> let me be the first to say....
<rmg51> it's here....
<rmg51> Fosscon
<JonathanD> goooooood morning Pennsylvania!
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> Howdy !
<rmg51> sitter is here
<rmg51> time to leave for Fosscon
<rmg51> see you all there
<JonathanD> 76 is CLOSED
<rmg51> you mean I have to use Broad Street?
<rmg51> see you soon
<JonathanD> I meana we are stuck
<JonathanD> cant move
<rmg51> Broad Street it is
<teddy-dbear> greetings from Fosscon
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-11
<InHisName> back from Fosscon !
<bts3685> same! i saw you there but i don't think you recognized me
<InHisName> I saw you too, but you were busy in a conversation, so I didn't interrupt.
<bts3685> oh nah, i wouldn't have minded
<bts3685> got swarmed after my preso. bunch of people cornered me. hehehe
<InHisName> jthan: were you there ?     We didn't say hello to each other, missed hunting for you.
<bts3685> he wasn't
<bts3685> and i am displeased
<bts3685> punk
<InHisName> was there an official count of warm bodies there yet ?
<InHisName> Me too
<bts3685> i haven't seen one, but i saw it rounded off to 300
<jedijf> 270 it seems or more cause i didn't take a folder
<jedijf> 270 folders taken
<bts3685> from the bin i was handing them out from?
<bts3685> some people walked by without taking one- i'd estimate it closer to around 285
<jedijf> there were 300 folders total - 30 left
<InHisName> Shoot for 395 next year ?
<bts3685> is the friends center zoned for 395? :P
<jedijf> main room holds 700
<jedijf> with the church pews
<bts3685> ah gotcha
<bts3685> the balcony did look mighty empty during the keynote
<jthan> bts3685: You're the punk
<jthan> Who says I wasn't there? :-p
<jthan> InHisName: Very unfortunately, one of the people I was planning to attend with was ill. Then, since he wasn't going, the other man backed out.  I went to the train station in Lansdale.. No parking, got fed up, ate breakfast at A&N, went home.
<ChinnoDog> jthan wasn't even there
 * jthan is not a happy camper 
<jthan> I should have just gone anyway
<jthan> ChinnoDog: You never go anywhere. Not even to geeknic.
<jthan> So what are you saying about jthan?
<jthan> Don't pick on the poor kid
<jthan> @monologue
<jthan> :-p
<jthan> Classics.
<bts3685> jthan: son i am disappoint
<ChinnoDog> jthan: if I had been there you wouldn't have been there anyway.
<jthan> bts3685: I am too. I sulked all day.
<jthan> I'M SUCH A LET DOWN.
<bts3685> ChinnoDog: but then you could have at least caught my talk. :P
<bts3685> http://bayimg.com/MaOCBAaee
<jthan> zomg.
<jthan> look at him.
<bts3685> ^ = me explaining why ISPs and NSA is evil
 * jthan is crying. 
<bts3685> err are evil
 * bts3685 is very tired
<jthan> bts3685: You can see Windows running on your laptop. *gasp*
<bts3685> ?
<bts3685> that's a slide. lol
<bts3685> bts@maqabi ~ $ uname -a
<bts3685> Linux maqabi 3.10.3-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Sun Jul 28 04:08:52 EDT 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<bts3685> no windows here
<jthan> Nope.
<bts3685> no, it's literally a slide. i half-assed the slides so hardcore that they're literally white background, default black text, with pictures from google images thrown in here and there
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> No copyright issues at all
<bts3685> eh
<bts3685> can't be arsed
<JonathanD> Good morning!
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hiya rmg51
<rmg51> have you recovered yet from yesterday?
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> heading to hive now :)
<JonathanD> got sprain or something still
<rmg51> staying home as usual today
<rmg51> baby sitting Mom
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-04
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-05
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/obituaries/20140805_Brendan_Schrader__friend_to_inventors.html
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> I'm preparing to head over there later this morning.
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> \o
<InHisName> Anyone read the obituary in today's Phila Inquirer ?
<InHisName> rmg51: got the link up already
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/obituaries/20140805_Brendan_Schrader__friend_to_inventors.html
<rmg51> for those who are too lazy to scroll up ^^
<waltman> Very sad news. I only met him a few times, but he seemed like a great guy.
<JonathanD> He was a great guy.
<waltman> ok, off to the train. later.
<JonathanD> I saw him 2 weeks ago at hive open house. At the time I mentioned he should come out to north some time to hang out. He said all thsoe smart people in one room made him not feel very bright. But he was a very bright guy himself.
<JonathanD> I'm glad I went down that day.
<waltman> JonathanD: I kind of felt the same way when I visited hive :)
<waltman> Oh, and if there's one thing I've learned working with electrical engineers the past couple of years, it's this: it's always the capacitors that go in HDTVs :)
<InHisName> their MTBF is the worst of the componets used in circuits.   All these years since my schooling and only a small improvement in that.
<waltman> For the one that they worked on in my lab, they determined it wasn't so much the capacitor itself, but rather it was a design flaw and they'd used one whose capacity was too low.
<waltman> They replaced it with a higher capacity capacitor and it worked fine.
<JonathanD> you can often fix TVs that way.
<JonathanD> or LCDs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: btw, square-r00t too, mint seemed ok when i booted test stick....just sayin' no time to really play, maybe saturday, but doubtful
<teddy-dbear> I run Mint 13 on my old laptop
<jedijf> last time i looked i think was mint 7
<jedijf> lol
<teddy-dbear> stupid PAE :P
<rmg51> Mint 17 is the latest
<jedijf> yeah i have a lubu 12.04 just in case. do want to try 14.04 on non pae to see if it works though
<rmg51> I'm bringing 3 laptops
<jedijf> yeah, that's what i sticked up 17 mate and cinn. sticks are done. tonight maybe start packing equipment
<jedijf> rmg51: good, i'll have 3 as well
<rmg51> Teddy's old lappy is the only one non-pae
<rmg51> I even tried forcepae but it didn't work
<jedijf> i might grab one or two small thrift store monitors - i have the little one - want another tiny for this stuff
<jedijf> i'll have at least one each of usb/ps kb and mice
<jedijf> 2 should cover us
<jedijf> don't anticipate many dt's being brought in - know of one though
<rmg51> usually we get laptops
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> putting banner in van now before i forget it
<jedijf> done
<rmg51> I have to remember to look for small bowls for the chocolate :-D
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon!
<SamuraiAlba> Hi, all!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> i have some little plastic betty crocker thingys i grabbed for my vegetables, so we can use them
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf!!!
<SamuraiAlba> HI!
<SamuraiAlba> 34T6L-4C9PX-X8D9C-GYD26-8SQWM < 10 HP iLo trial keys :D
<SamuraiAlba> Use em if u got em
<teddy-dbear>                  
<SamuraiAlba> How is everyone?
<adom> Good here. Taking tomorrow and Monday off work to head north for the weekend. Gf is in a wedding in September and bridal shower is this weekend.
<adom> Going to visit family and friends while she's hanging with her girlfriends.
<JonathanD> adom: you're gonna miss fosscon :P
<ChinnoDog> I told him but apparently family > fosscon
<square-r00t> jedijf: ended up using Manjaro for the girlfriend, btw- add it to your arsenal. arch-based on backend, but super newbie-friendly, uses xfce4
<square-r00t> she found it very intuitive
<jthan> You let her pick any distro she wanted? :-p
<ChinnoDog> Maybe jthan will come to fosscon.
<jthan> I wish
<adom> JonathanD ChinnoDog: yeah, I'll be in Western NY and Erie. long drive to Fosscon, and too hard to squeeze in the weekend. :(
<square-r00t> jthan: come to fosscon
<ChinnoDog> jthan: start a collection for air fare
<MutantTurkey> ok i registered!
<MutantTurkey> +1 for me
<MutantTurkey> KyleYankan: how much do i need to know to take the Amateur Radio exam?
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: enough to pass the exam, approximately
<KyleYankan> :-P
<waltman> MutantTurkey: you've got 2 days to learn Morse Code!
<MutantTurkey> true
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: http://www.kb6nu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-no-nonsense-tech-study-guide-v1.0.pdf
<MutantTurkey> i mean can i study in one day and do it reasonably?
<ChinnoDog> haha waltman
<KyleYankan> If you have a good ehad on your shoulders? good tech backjground? probbly
<MutantTurkey> got it
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Do you have the official book?
<MutantTurkey> nope i don't have anything,
<MutantTurkey> not even equipment
<ChinnoDog> You don't need equipment to pass the test
<ChinnoDog> Do you know anything about basic electronics?
<MutantTurkey> i just need to up my game in terms of annoying local philadelphians (KyleYankan)
<KyleYankan> sup
<KyleYankan> :-P
 * KyleYankan is off for the da
 * waltman just skimmed through it and decided there's no freaking way he can learn all that in 2 days.
<ChinnoDog> I don't remember the international alphabet being on the technician exam. I don't know if I just didn't get any of those questions or if they really aren't there.
<ChinnoDog> One day I will study for extra class.
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: so.. crammying for ham exam?
<ChinnoDog> cramming
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how that 'y' snuck in there.
<MutantTurkey> meh i decided against it
<MutantTurkey> at some point i will
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: hamstudy.org  use flashcards - go thru whole list - test - re-flashcard - you shopuld be fine - great site
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: if you don't know answer - say so, then upper right corner opens explanation - if you get wrong the cards hammer you til you get it
<jedijf> i used that for 2 nights for general - very impressed with site
 * jedijf will use for extra.....eventually
<jedijf> waltman: you could do it too ^^^
<jedijf> either way, you'll see all the ham stuff and do it right after FOSSCON at the 8/28 test session in Ambler
<ChinnoDog> I wish I knew what box my radio was in. lol
<MutantTurkey> 8/28 is my DL test
<pvl1> i just got my DL back last month
<MutantTurkey> i still don't have it
<MutantTurkey> i bought a car before i got my license
<MutantTurkey> 2002 FORD WINDSTAR BABY
<pvl1> good choice
<pvl1> u excited?
<MutantTurkey> eh, it's kind of crappy...
<MutantTurkey> about having my license? yes, about this car? no, it's crappy
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: take out second seat -
<jedijf> that's office/hack space
<MutantTurkey> they go in and out so easily
<MutantTurkey> i do take them in and out regularly
<MutantTurkey> for moving band equipment it's awesome
 * jedijf rocks 2003 windstar currently
<MutantTurkey> actually, it was used as a gig van by phillys very own Creepoid
<jedijf> filing cabinet - printer/copier andspace reside where 2nd lived
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: i need some sort of low desk /chair or something so i can fit in it
<jedijf> third seat
<MutantTurkey> wait lets straighten this out
<jedijf> i have a laptop mount so i work from drivers seat with hardware behind me (laptop up front
<MutantTurkey> driver seat, passenger seat, left middle seat, right middle seat, third row (one seat, sits 3)
<jedijf> remove middles
<MutantTurkey> i like that
<MutantTurkey> it's like driving a limo
<jedijf> bingo
<MutantTurkey> i need to tacticool gear for it
<MutantTurkey> i just got a OBD-II connector for it
<MutantTurkey> which syncs up to my phone via bluetooth
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> i have blue and hw
<MutantTurkey> so i get all sorts of stats like mpg and torque, accel, temps and such
<jedijf> do you have the av hookups and the dropdown monitor?
<MutantTurkey> i need now, an inverter, laptop stand, HAM radio, phone antenna
<MutantTurkey> no not in mine
 * jedijf has all that
<jedijf> time
<MutantTurkey> anyway, first things first
<MutantTurkey> the bumper is falling hell-ah off
<jedijf> yep
<MutantTurkey> the stupid clips snapped so i gotta fix that
<jedijf> beaters are great -you can hook them up and know one really knows
<jedijf> and minivan - so doesn't get a second glance
<MutantTurkey> true true true
<MutantTurkey> i am trading up to a jeep cherokee asap
<jedijf> lame
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> gotta rock - see ya at fosscon 73's
<MutantTurkey> peace
<MutantTurkey> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10388648_10152559589794853_1817255982019207678_n.jpg?oh=b1e795ab8e4dd57e9309321b232f77cf&oe=5435F4C9&__gda__=1414213020_92a589173314712279d481052acdc958
<jedijf> dude, when did you take photo with *my* van
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> so you're saying saturday we need to do some sort of wind-star parade?
<MutantTurkey> actually i will be rolling up with my moped
<jedijf> no, what do you call the color?
<MutantTurkey> mom-gold
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> i'll go with it
<MutantTurkey> this will b my ride: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10574458_10152661419102813_3817918596153927709_n.jpg?oh=812f02e6e60ba00ff597d83a13114df7&oe=54483790&__gda__=1413483765_abe7afc661aa8e397c13d3f10091dd71
<jedijf> it's not inside the door like it's supposed to be - figured they didn't even know
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-08
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> what's fosscon? www.fosscon.us/Attend
<teddy-dbear> must be something jedijf keeps sending emails about :-/
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> you unfortunately will be getting more
<jedijf> i did apologize yesterday......must not have /meant/ it \o/
<teddy-dbear> not me! I don't get any :-D
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: the fosscon site is bonkers
<MutantTurkey> the speaker list has links and thy're all forbidden
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: just fixed
<MutantTurkey> so we have waltman pleia2 ?
<MutantTurkey> anyone else giving a talk here?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: you
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: just *you* are forbidden
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: thanks
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: 'talk info now up
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: thanks; just finished spamming around the globe
<jedijf> social listy - leaflets
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: are you registered?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if you register now, you'll be number 200!
<jedijf> yesterday
<jedijf> JonathanD: hold off til noon forthe next drumroll
<MutantTurkey> i am
<MutantTurkey> can i register again?
<JonathanD> Does that mean I can take a nap?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if you bring someone with you :P
<MutantTurkey> company -> Chernobyl Poultry Associates Inc
<MutantTurkey> LLC
<MutantTurkey> low-level-chicken
<MutantTurkey>  ♫ rollin west philly, listening to big willie, driving my mini-van, afraid of getting pulled ova in lower merion, ♫
<waltman> Is that a song?
<MutantTurkey> i just made it up
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey's talk is on making up music on the fly.
<MutantTurkey> DJ Nucleo-BASS
<qtrain> Hello everyone.  Can anyone help with a quick $PATH issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/508655/installing-a-script-in-path
<MutantTurkey> surely
<MutantTurkey> here's the solution, well it doesn't work like that
<MutantTurkey> you are trying to run 'yo' right?
<MutantTurkey> so you need to mark the head of the cli.js file with a proper shebang (it might be there), and chmod +x it
<JonathanD> Howdy qtrain
<MutantTurkey> not to familiar with with node though
<qtrain> JohathanD:  Hi!
<qtrain> MutantTurkey: Yes trying to run yo
<MutantTurkey> maybe a symlink would work best here, in addition to that
<MutantTurkey> my guess is there are several js files?
<MutantTurkey> at the top of your cli.js file you should put a shebang like this
<MutantTurkey> #!/usr/bin/env node
<MutantTurkey> then chmod +x cli.js
<MutantTurkey> then ln -s cli.js /usr/bin/yo
<qtrain> MutantTurkey: yes cli.js and yoyo.js and a subdirectory node_modules
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> so first,
<qtrain> running node cli.js brings up the generator
<MutantTurkey> head -n 1 cli.js
<MutantTurkey> what do you see?
<MutantTurkey> $ head -n 1 cli.js  #  run this
<MutantTurkey> if you come to fosscon we can help :p
<qtrain> #!/usr/bin/env node
<MutantTurkey> great!
<MutantTurkey> now
<MutantTurkey> chmod +x cli.js
<MutantTurkey> that will set it 'executable'
<JonathanD> qtrain: indeed, come to fosscon!
<MutantTurkey> qtrain: did that work?
<MutantTurkey> $ chmod +x cli.js # run this
<qtrain> MutantTurkey: ran chmod command but yo still isn't returns command not found
<MutantTurkey> qtrain: you need to create a symlink to it now
<MutantTurkey> $ sudo ln -s cli.js /usr/bin/yo # run this
<MutantTurkey> #tbt to the time i didn't know anything about linux and told jedijf there was no such command as 'is' b/c is and ls look identical on the crappy tty fonts
<qtrain> MutantTurkey: ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/bin/yo’: File exists
<MutantTurkey> uh
<MutantTurkey> type which yo
<MutantTurkey> 'which yo'
<MutantTurkey> cat /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> ls -l /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> might already be a symlink
<MutantTurkey> you might need to chmod +X /usr/bin
<qtrain> which yo returns no output cat /usr/bin/yo returns no such file or directory
<MutantTurkey> ok so there is no /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> did you do it as root?
<MutantTurkey> with sude that is
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: any ideas here?
<qtrain> sudo returns command not found for sudo /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> o
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> i mean the ln
<qtrain> ls -l /usr/bin/yo returns lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Aug  6 12:41 /usr/bin/yo -> ../lib/node_modules/yo/cli.js
<MutantTurkey> so it exists
<MutantTurkey> and ther's already a symlink for it
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: not really.
<MutantTurkey> qtrain: what happens if you do /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> oh but that's a relative symlink, so i don't know about that
<qtrain> no such file or directory
<MutantTurkey> qtrain: is ls -l on the file red
<MutantTurkey> or indicate in some way the link is broken?
<qtrain> /usr/bin/yo -> ../lib/node_modules/yo/cli.js is all red
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> so that's a 'broken' link
<MutantTurkey> ok
<qtrain> ok gotcha
<MutantTurkey> so remove that
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I'll read scrollback when I have a few and see if it makes any sense :)
<MutantTurkey> because it points to nowhere
<MutantTurkey> then try to run the sudo ln -s cli.js /usr/bin/yo
<qtrain> ok not sure how to remove symlink.  pretty new
<MutantTurkey> rm
<MutantTurkey> just like any other file
<qtrain> rm /usr/bin/yo?  rm -r?
<MutantTurkey> rm /usr/bin/yo
<MutantTurkey> sudo !! if you need it
<qtrain> ok done.  ls -l returns no such file
<MutantTurkey> you created the symlink?
<MutantTurkey> you cannot do a relative path in your symlink btw
<MutantTurkey> it needs to be
<MutantTurkey> /full/path/to/cli.js /usr/bin/yo
<qtrain> no not yet was just checking to make sure it was removed
<MutantTurkey> oh
<qtrain> ok so create symlink?
<MutantTurkey> ye
<qtrain> ln -s /home/qtrain/.node/lib/node_modules/yo/cli.js /usr/bin/yo
<qtrain> is that correct?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<qtrain> MutantTurkey: B-e-a-utiful  Yo works.  Thanks so much!
<MutantTurkey> surely
<MutantTurkey> FOSScon is the premire local open source even taking place at the Franklin institute tomorrow, and it's free!
<MutantTurkey> there's my plug
<qtrain> FOSScon?  awsome!  right outside of philly.  I'll be there!
<waltman> yay
<MutantTurkey> waltman: still workin on cricket
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: what's with the open block at 10 am?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: we're short a talk (maybe not though, waiting on confirmation)
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> again, i have great free-form raps
<MutantTurkey> also can solve a rubiks cube
<MutantTurkey> i own a raspberry pi, so i am basically like richard stallman level of prophet
<qtrain> hahaha emacs is soo hard!!
<JonathanD> qtrain: don't forget to register!
<JonathanD> qtrain: https://secure.fosscon.us
<JonathanD> qtrain: it's free (or you can contribute and get a shirt) but we need reasonably accurate counts :)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I can bring in a cube for you to solve!
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> good afternoon
<lazyPower> (almost)
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<JonathanD> lazyPower: are you coming to fosscon?
<qtrain> JonathanD: done thanks.
<lazyPower> i see the registration link - when is it?
<JonathanD> lazyPower: tomorrow.
<lazyPower> oh :( no, i'm going to the WPLUG picnic
<lazyPower> already promised to help out with provisioning/etc.
<lazyPower> man
<lazyPower> we need to coordinate with you guys
<lazyPower> thats it. i nominate myself to be the gopher for the PA LOCO and WPLUG
<lazyPower> plz plz plz ping me with events so i can relay them to our linux/bsd homies of WPLUG
<JonathanD> lazyPower: relocate picnic. How's a rooftop deck on the Franklin Institute sound?
<lazyPower> haha, already paid to reserve a shelter @ north park
<JonathanD> lazyPower: we'll cover the shelter cost :P
<lazyPower> maybe next year we can forego the picnic and go to fosscon instead.
<lazyPower> I'm about due for another philly steak
<lazyPower> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Kdr88rxEW3A/U6RyM-4bnsI/AAAAAAAAJt8/PG59DP-JNlE/w1191-h881-no/IMG_20140618_201457.jpg
<MutantTurkey> WPLUG?
<MutantTurkey> west pa?
<MutantTurkey> shouldn't there be a super active pittsburgh lug?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: that's it
<MutantTurkey> oh
<jedijf> saplug == wplug
<square-r00t> MutantTurkey: #wplug on freenode
<waltman> what's the sa stand for in saplug?
<waltman> er, the sap
<jedijf> super active pittsburgh lug
<waltman> aha
<MutantTurkey> got to hangout with the head of CS at CMU earlier this year
<MutantTurkey> we happen to be family friends! and there was a wedding so we spent some extended time at the wedding
<MutantTurkey> weird how people are just people
<waltman> MutantTurkey: who's the head of CS there?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-09
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> jedijf: JonathanD, what time do you plan on getting to FOSSCON?
<JonathanD> rmg51: 8am
<JonathanD> rmg51: we can't get in before that.
<rmg51> that's what I thought
<rmg51> where can I meet you?
<JonathanD> rmg51: main lobby of FI
<JonathanD> FI staff will be directing traffic.
<rmg51> k
<rmg51> off to FOSSCON
<rmg51> talk to the bear :-D
<calvin> the turkey has not been awake this early in 5 months
<teddy-dbear> Greeting from FOSSCOM peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> MutantTurkey: if you'd stuck around you would've won a door prize!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-10
<k2za> Hello...
<InHisName> I stuck around this year and did not win a prize.
<SamuraiAlba> Morning!
<SamuraiAlba> Is jedijf around?
<SamuraiAlba> I have a Linux server to give to the best nation around.  DONATION
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: did you leave at lunch? I didn't see you after that. Your name was called at the closing for giveaways but you weren't there.
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Hi SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Know anyone needing a Dell PE 860?
<SamuraiAlba> Pentium D, 4GB RAM, 80GB SATA.  Rack server
<ChinnoDog> Nope. Too big to ship to family in Thailand or fit on my sailboat.
<SamuraiAlba> 1U rack.  19" deep
<SamuraiAlba> :D
<SamuraiAlba> If anyone in the user group could use, I'm willing to donate
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: maybe...
<SamuraiAlba> hihi
<JonathanD> hi
<SamuraiAlba> wassup?
<JonathanD> nada
<JonathanD> come to plug tues?
<SamuraiAlba> working 6 days :(
<SamuraiAlba> gonna try :)
<SamuraiAlba> time?
<JonathanD> 6:45 or later
<SamuraiAlba> I get done @ 6pm
<SamuraiAlba> in NJ
<SamuraiAlba> selling justbaconthings.com
<SamuraiAlba> :(
<square-r00t> SamuraiAlba: AH. i JUST purchased hardware yesterday for a router box!
<square-r00t> chassis i got is (supposedly) superquiet though
<square-r00t> and dell chassis, well....
<square-r00t> yeah.
<SamuraiAlba> This is a Dell Pent D Poweredge 860 with 4GB
<square-r00t> yeah, the routerbox is an atom. P3860 PD should handle routing/firewalling okay i'd think. don't know how many NICs it has off the top of my head though. two?
<SamuraiAlba> two
<JonathanD> sq
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-05
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morning rmg51
 * jackson actually good whatever    I haven't slept in 3 days due to my medications interfering with my circadian rhythm 
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-06
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> hay rmg51 morning
<jackson> o/
<rmg51> o/
<jackson> a but chilly out there this morn
<rmg51> better then the 90 degree weather we've been having
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-07
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> \o
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-12
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> pleia2: A friend is reporting a 4x speedup testing some perl6 code in xubuntu vs ubuntu. Claims he installed the latest LTS on identical VM configs. Does this seem reasonable to you? I thought the main difference was the window manager, which I can't see having such a dramatic effect on performance.
<waltman> VirtualBox, Guest Editions CD
<waltman> So…turns out…the test suite that took 4x longer was doing 4x more work.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-09
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-10
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-05
<teddy-dbear2> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-06
<teddy-dbear2> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Whoa, how many teddy-dbears ARE there?
<teddy-dbear> just me on two laptops
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-07
<rmg51> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
